# The Puzzle Reaver: Act One: Curse of Kallamehr



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

*You have been trekking across Allansia, in search of adventure, excitment, power, purpose - and abo all treasure! Forsaking the western shores, you headed south, and came to the landof Kallamehr, which is ruled by the noble house of Rangor. Compared to the hardships you faced on the journey, Kallamehr promises comfort and rich pickings. Judging by the rounded bellies of the traders you have passed on the road, buisness must be good around here.

After two months' solid travelling, interrupted only by the occasional skirmish with beasts and bandits, you have caught the scent of the sea in the wind. The road broadens as it approachs the town of Kallamehr, and you see it's famous tower looming majestically in the distance. As you draw near the town, you catch sight of the sprawling collection of buildings which huddle beneath the tower, The twisting architecture is strange to your eyes; it seems to have no order to it. You woner how on earth people can live in such chaotic squalor.

An imposing pair of gates loom before you. Strangely, no gaurds seem to be around, and the gates are open. You can make out the faint sound of shouting from the other side of town, but the houses block your vision and you cannot see what the commotion is about.

You hurry towards the osund of the crowd, which gets louder as you get closer. Carts sit unattended, stalls ungaurded, and livestock runs free. Minutes after leaving the gates you arrive at the centre square - the scene of the commotion. Packed into the square is a vast crowd (surely the entire population of Kallamehr). Each pair of eyes is fixed on the top of the tower, where a spindly figure is struggling to free himself from the clutches of a short robed man, who in turn is trying to force the other off the edge of the balcony. The spindly man is teetering on the edge. With every ttwist and turn the onlookers gasp ever louder. Th tension is unbearable.

You are in the throng of townspeople, struggling to avoid being crushed against the sea wall. People are shrieking in disbelief, and pandemonium reigns. From the shouts you guess that is the Baron up there, fighting for his life. But why?

Nobody seems able to do anything; gaurdsmen are pounding in vain on the mighty oak doors of the tower. The crowd just stands and stares.

The sea crashes against vicious rocks at the foot of the cliff below the tower. Now is your chance to demonstrate your heroism. Can you save the Baron?*

Jugor turned on his heel as his mind quickly formed a plan. He faced the other adventurer's and spoke quickly, for there was little time.
"We need to reach the Baron and save him. Fumblemore, Kristan, if you have some spell that could help knock down thse doors then hurry to cast it. Better yet a spell that would be able to take you right up to the top of the tower. For me I see no other option but to scale the ivy on the tower. The rest of you can make your own choice. But we must get to the Baron in time"

With that Jugor turned and pushed his way through the crowd. He jumped up and grabbed hold of the thick ivy that covered the tower. The crowd gasped as he began to climb.

*OOC:* You have your choices. But i must stress one thing. End you rpost with your descision. DO NOT descibe the consequences o your desicion. End your post with "he began to climb" "He floated to the top of the tower" He burst through the door". This rule will apply throughout the rp. Good Luck. I have posted Jugor's post to give you an idea.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

he hit the ground with a thump!
"ouch!"yelled fumblemore. fumblemore had been walking for days,numerous times he had been harassed by thieves and multiple times he had threatened them with a spell but ended up sending himself flying.
"now old man will you give us whatever cash you got are are we gonna have to take it" asked the thug
"what you forget hooligan is that i am a great and powerful wizard"answers fumblemore as he stood back up.
"levitatus skywardus" boomed fumblemore.
everyone waited for something to happen but happen nothing did.
"nice try now its our turn"laughed the head thief.
as he stepped forward he felt strange, he stood there feeling very strange indeed. as he looked around he saw his fellow thief's cowering.
"what are you mumbling about you ......."
before he could finish he looked down and noticed that him and his friends were getting higher,higher and higher off the ground.
Fumblemore seizing his opportunity dropped his staff cutting off the spell and ran as fast as his feet could carry him.
"thats what you get when you mess with the mighty..."
fumblemore to make himself seem powerful tried to shoot a beam of fire into the air but his spell exploded and sent him over the hills and beyond.

"ooh,eek,ah,oh,yippee,ooh,eek,ouch."screamed fumblemore in short outbursts as he fell through the canopy beside a road.
fumblemore stood up dusted himself off and walked onto the road with bits of twig and bird nest in his hair.
"i wonder who they are standing in the middle of the road."thought fumblemore to himself.
fumblemore started walking up to the group.
"i say who might you be."asked fumblemore to the group.
"i am jugor an adventurer of alansia you wouldn't happen to be fumblemore would you?"
"ah so your the man who sent the invite,fumblemore at your service."replied fumblemore with a bow
"so this i our group,i hope you can all handle yourselves"chuckled fumblemore
"they are the finest adventurers in all of allansia."answered juror as he looked over fumble mores shoulder.
'allow me to introduce Kristin the wizard,harold and takar the warriors and we will be adventuring together for a quiet a wile i predict."
once everyone was done getting introduced we set off along the road towards kallamehr.
as we finally arrived we all took in the sight that was kallamehr,but wait were were all the people.
out of curiosity we all ran into town towards the noise that still remained.
as we entered the town a horrific sight caught the eye,atop the tower of which made kallamehr so famous was a hooded figure trying to force what looked like the baron off the edge.the guards were trying to knock down the door but with no luck.
juror turned to us and ordered "We need to reach the Baron and save him. Fumblemore, Kristan, if you have some spell that could help knock down thse doors then hurry to cast it. Better yet a spell that would be able to take you right up to the top of the tower. For me I see no other option but to scale the ivy on the tower. The rest of you can make your own choice. But we must get to the Baron in time"

fumblemore quickly raised his staff it was a simple rod of wood with the end spread out like a flower,he slowly walked towards the door muttering the words "grashnak finrotook" repeatedly.
With a flash of light the door combusted spontaneously,much to the surprise of the guards who ran around with there helmets on fire.
Now he would aid te warriors as they climbed the stairs towards the barren.

ooc.hope its ok


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Kristan sighed in relief; he could finally smell the sea again, a throw-back to his childhood in Bei-han. The sight of rotund merchants, grown fat off the nurturing lands of Kallamehr, filled him with an excitement that he couldn’t describe to those around him - he still only felt a sense of loose connection to those he travelled with, acquaintances rather than friends, companions of convenience. 

But then he _saw_ the town; a conglomeration of chaotic, twisting buildings that baffled even the well-honed mind of the wizard, a migraine popping up when he tried to make sense of it. _‘Damned fools,’_ he moaned inside his head, but the sight of the Tower, as he’d come to know of it through numerous texts and the heresay of fellow travellers, drove all of that from his mind. “It must have arcane roots,” he mumbled, storing the thought away for later examination as the sounds of shouting and jeering reverberated through the labyrinthine streets, drawing the attention of all who heard it, such was it’s power. However, the warped architecture of the town’s buildings blocked his view. Subconsciously, he picked up his speed, holding his staff parallel to the cobbled road, passing through the suspiciously unguarded, dramatically eye-catching town gates and winding through the mayhem that were Kallamehr’s streets, before he stopped as he rushed into the back of a crowd that filled the town square to the gunnels. 

He could barely hear himself above the roar of the crowd, as they ‘oo’-ed and ‘aww’-ed, and several shrieks that seemed to pierce his soul like a cold dagger to the heart. In an instant he took in the shadowy, undefined movements of people at the top of the tower, and the impotent attempts of the guards to force the tower doors. No-one moved, and Kristan only realised he wasn’t breathing when his lungs started to burn.

"We need to reach the Baron and save him. Fumblemore, Kristan, if you have some spell that could help knock down these doors then hurry to cast it. Better yet a spell that would be able to take you right up to the top of the tower. For me I see no other option but to scale the ivy on the tower. The rest of you can make your own choice. But we must get to the Baron in time!" Realising the others were still with him, Kristan numbly nodded, the simple, common feeling suddenly alien. Another shriek stabbed through him like a razor-sharp knife, and he came back to his senses, feeling rushing through his limbs, leaving a tingling sensation within them, to be replaced almost instantly by a steel determination. 

His face became blank as he muttered arcane words, wind building up about him slightly. Slamming the foot of his staff, a six foot two branch cut from an oak inside of circle of stones to augment the magical properties, against the stone floor by his feet. The twisted top split into four fingers that spiraled and encased a diamond the size of an egg, multi-faceted sides shimmering in the high noon sun. From this gem leapt a flame, white at the centre and crimson at the flickering tips of the tongues. The sound of wood on stone resounded far more than it should have done, amplified both by the tightly-packed nature of the surroundings and the power that Kristan poured into it. 

“Move!” The simple command burst from his throat, and whilst people reacted slowly to him, once they turned and saw the wizard approaching with a flaming staff, they soon caught on and an avenue formed, granting him access to the fabled Tower. 

When he reached the foot of the tower, Kristan muttered some more, eyes flickering between their natural jade green and a clear, glassy colour, before he lifted into the air, staff held before him, and shot up towards the vaunted heights, hoping he would be in time to aid the Baron.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Harald trudged up to the city, feeling incredibly annoyed. Rope and a rucksack! For 45 Allansians (OOC: Don't know the currency, please tell me if there is a different one.) He saw a pair of men conversing at the gates and approached. 

"Please tell me that one of you is Juger?" He said, his voice gravelly from a mixture of bad mood, a hangover and lack of sleep. Once he had gathered that one of them was, he grunted a brief greeting and entered the city with them. He noticed a huge crowd, all observing two men grappling at the top of a tall tower. He came under the impression that the one that was losing was a baron of some kind. 

Had he been here a few hours earlier and notably less sober, he would be cheering and whooping currently, but given the circumstances and the fact that Juger had told him to save the baron, Harald ran up to the base of the tower. The soldiers were hammering on the door. Harald strode up to the doors. Just then, the doors burst into flames, sending soldiers flying backwards. Harald couldn't help but chuckle at the astonished guards, heads aflame.

He strode past them, shoving the confused soldiers aside as he began to ascend the stairs...



OOC: if more is needed, please tell me.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

Takar flexed his wrist and heard it click. He sighed and kept walking forward. He had lost track of the time he had spent walking across the plains. He pulled himself to the top of a small hill and almost gasped at the sight before him. For spread before Takar was a magnificent city that rested upon the sea shore. He allowed himself a smile, knowing he was nearing his destination. 

After quickly making his way to the city gates he saw a small group that were the only people at the gates. He strode towards them but they set off inot the city. He set off after them at a light run and soon found himself in a large crowd that was filled with a crowd of people. Following their eyes Takar saw a pair wrestling high up on the the tower. From the excited voices Takar worked out that it was none other than the Baron up there, fighting for his life.

Takar set off through the crowd and reached the tower just as the group he had been following split up and moved towards the tower. A blonde man threw himself upon the ivy and began to climb up towards the baron. But then to Tkar's amazment the two men with staff's revealed themselves to be wizards. One, a short man, threw fire into the oak doors, which promptly exploded, before running into the tower. The other wizard waved his staff and in a spectacular display flew up off th eground and hrtled towards where the Baron and the stranger fought. The other non-wizard of the group, a monster of a man, set off after the short wizard and followed him though the remains of the door. 

Takar sighed and realized that he should help these adventurer's and maybe he would be accepted into their group. And so he ran forwards and followed the others through the door.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

HOGGLORD, flash43, son of azurman: *Beyond the flaming remains of the mighty doors is a short passage, leading to the ground-floor chamber of the tower. The chamber is sparsely furnished, woth a rough wooden table and a few chairs. Hanging around the walls are various cooking utensils, and sides of meat. On the other side of the room there is a large fireplace with a mantlepeice. Around the walls of the room, a spiral staricase ascends to a trapdoor in the high, arched ceiling.
Sitting on one of the chairs is a beautiful woman. She is bound, with an expression of utmost horror on her face. Perched on her head is a large glass jar. Swarming in the jar are at least a dozen TARANTULA'S! The slightest movement will bring the jar crashing to the floor, releasing it's deadly contents.
The woman you recognize as Lady Carolina, the young wife of Baron Bluestone. She has managed to remain perfectly still despite her terror, but now, with help at hand, she is wavering. Suddenly her nerve breaks and the faintest tremor passes through her. It is enough! The jar falls onto her lap.. and then drops on to the stone floor. It is still intact! Then, as you watch, it rolls lazily towards the table, stikes a leg, and shatters!*

Malochai: *The roof of the tower is made of rough flint stones. A tall flagpole in the centre flies the Baron's emblem. As you arrive you catch a fleeting glimpse of Baron Bluestone teetering on the parapet of the tower , but then plummeting to the rocks below. His opponent turns slowly round, chuckling insanely to himself. Whne he see's you, he scampers over to the flagpole. He grips it firmly - and spns effortlessly up it, right to the top! His voluminous grey robe billows in the breeze and hides his features. He cackles at you.
"Looks like we're a bit late, aren't we? Your precious Baron's not much use now is he? He had no sense of humor, anyway! 
Jugor pulled himsefl up the ivy and was soon at the top. He pulled himself up just as the stranger finished talking. Jugor roared when he realized the Baron must be already dead. He drew his sowrd and took a step forwards. But a gasp wafts up from the crowd, and a mighty shadow falls on the tower's summit. Hovering majestically some twenty metres above is a vast, marrow-shaped flying vessel. Beneath it hangs a small, luridly coloured gondola, from which trails a rope. The fugure grasps this rope and pauses to hurl a parting shot at Jugor and Kristan.
"I do hate goodbye's. Maybe we'll meet again..or maybe not".
So saying he pats the top of the flagpole, and spins up the rope to the gondola. Within seconds the pole starts to writhe and twist, transforming magically into a GIANT SNAKE, with it's tail still firmly planted in the roof.*

*OOC:*
Ok guys, first fight going on now. I will be kind and work them out for you. For those up against the spiders here we are.

TARANTULAS- Skill:7 Stamina:15 Attacks:4

Lucky for you guys the tarantula's don't take away any of your stamina. When they bite you you will grow some weird purple hair that will itch so badly that you lose 2 points of skill for the entire time you have it. The only way to permentatly get rid of it is ask a genie or rub a Potion of Strength on it. Ok here we go with the result.

Round 1: Fublemore misses, Harald wounds, Takar wounds.

Round 2: Fublemore bitten, Harald wounds, Takar misses.

Round 3: Fublemore wounds, Harald wounds, Takar wounds.

Round 4: Fublemore misses, Harald wounds, Takar misses.

Round 5: Fublemore bitten, Harald kills.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

And for you people on the roof.

GIANT SNAKE- Skill:7 Stamina:11

Now this thing does bite and if it wins two attack rounds against someone in a row then it swallows them and they die.

Round 1: Jugor wounds, Kristan wounded.

Round 2: Jugor wounds, Kristan wounds.

Round 3: Jugor wounds, Kristan wounds.

Round 4: Jugor misses, Kristan kills.

--------------------------------------------------------------------

So two victories there. So the stats are

Jugor: Skill:11 Stamina:19 

Fumblemore: Skill: 6-2=4 Stamina: 12 Magic :9-1=8

Kristan: Skill:9 Stamina: 14-2=12 Magic: 13-1=12

Harald: Skill: 10 Stamina: 17

Takar: Skill: 11 Stamina: 20

For your next post describe the battle and then either go up or down to the next level depending on if you are at the top or bottom. So HOOGLORD, flash and son of azurman go up to the 1st floor. Malochai come down to the 2nd floor. Hope that was fun for you guys and remember the goldon rule.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Harald stared as the jar shattered against the table leg and a swarm of little spiders scurried out and mobbed him and the other two. They surrounded the trio, pincers gnashing and all of their many black eyes seemingly focused on the two warriors and the wizard. Harald stepped forwards, crushing one under his boot. Drawing his sword, he swept another few aside, scraping their bodies aside and leaving a splattered trail on the floor. 

He chuckled at the ease with which he slew them, then moved over to the rather beautiful baroness. He swished his sword, slicing through the binds and freeing her. He helped the shaken woman to her feet. "You wait here, lady." He said gruffly. "We'll get you're husband back safe." 

He heard a thud and assorted screams from outside, as if someone had fallen from the top of the tower. The baroness looked shocked and scared. 
"Don't worry." Said Harald consolingly. "My friends are up there, I'm sure they are keeping your husband safe. That," He jerked his thumb towards where the sound came from. "was probably the bastard who was attacking him."
In that instant, the wizard called. "Er, I found the Baron."
Harald silently winced behind the Baroness' back. He heard a gasping sigh, then a thud. Looking round he saw the Baroness' unconscious form lying limp on the floor. He looked sheepishly at her for a moment. He shook and said to the other two. "Come on, I think we need to go up here."
Then he turned and strode up the next flight of stairs. As he walked he couldn't help but think that now the baron had died, he'd be able to get closer to the baroness and, well, she really was a looker...


OOC: Is that all acceptable?


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

as fumblemore entered the room he saw what must be the barrenness,on her lap was a jar of spiders. as it fell to the ground it luckily kept in tact but after rolling into the chair leg it shattered releasing many dark tarantulas.
"aw luck at the little OUW that sparking hurt you little git,"exclaimed fumblemore as he tried to stroke one of the spiders.
he tried to swing his staff but the tarantulas simply jamp over it,with a flash of light he took out one of the spiders before missing again and finally the last one jamp on fumblemore's back and bit him right before Harold slayed the beast.
as harold flirted with the bareness fumblemore walked outside to see how the fight up top was going but the baron landed on fumblemore, luckily fumblemore was not harmed but thats more than he could say for the baron.
"er i found the baron,"shouted fumblemore awkwardly to the warriors.
after fumblemore stood back up he prepared himself for the next challenge.


----------



## flash43 (Apr 14, 2012)

As Takar set off after the adventurer's he found himself running down a corridor. He soon burst out and entered a room that was obviously some kind of kitchen. Just as he entered there was a sound of breaking glass and Takar watched in horror as a swarm of Tarantula spiders spilled out and set upon the adventurer's. In an instant Takar had drawn his sword and stepped forward to face the spiders. 

His first cut tore through a spider that had been scuttling towards the bound woman in the room. He brought down his sword on a spider moving towards hi but missed as it moved to avoid the sword. The spider kept going and leapt at Takar only to be cut out of the air by Takar's third strike. Takar brought his sword down on a group of the spiders but they separated and his sword made contact only with the stone floor. Takar readied himself to swing again but saw the warrior that had entered before him kill the last of the spiders.

Takar lowered his sword but did not sheath it for he knew that the tower would have more dangers to present before he was done here. He watched as the warrior moved and freed the woman that he recognized as Lady Carolina, the young wife of Baron Bluestone. There was a loud thump from outside and the warrior quickly re-assured the Baroness that it was not her husband. Takar had not noticed the movement of the short wizard until he called from outside.
"er i found the baron,"
Takar allowed himself a smile at the awkwardness of the wizard as the Lady's eyes rolled skywards and she fell forwards.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Kristan took in the scene as soon as he passed the parapets of the Tower, and gasped as he saw the Baron plummet off of the edge, and in a flash imagined him crashing into the broiling waves and solid stone far below. The man who’d caused him to fall was cackling insanely, clambering up the flagpole in the centre of the Tower’s roof with practiced ease, his robes fluttering like a sail in the brisk breeze and rendered his features unrecognisable, and he couldn’t have done it better if he’d planned.

"Looks like we're a bit late, aren't we? Your precious Baron's not much use now is he? He had no sense of humor, anyway!” The casual way in which he spoke of the murder of a nobleman bristled against Kristan’s nature, and his determination between like worked iron as Jugor joined him and roared, the sound punching through the wind and carrying far on the vigorous wind. 

The rasp of steel on steel as the warrior drew his sword sank through Kristan like nails on a chalkboard, another, less welcome, throwback to his childhood. He could almost feel the crowd below, and when the atmosphere changed to one of wonder, and a gasp carried to his ears from the collective voice below, he couldn’t help but look up and share their wonder. “What arcane ...” The thought trailed off as he began speaking it, as the grey-attired figure grasped onto a rope descending from the harshly bright gondola flying beneath the main bulk of the contraption. 

"I do hate goodbye's. Maybe we'll meet again ... Or maybe not ... ” With what must have been a movement of great magical significance, the stranger touched the tip of the flagpole, before scampering up the rope like an ape, leaving the pole to flounder and bubble as it morphed. Aghast, Kristan could only stare as it reared up to reveal itself as a monstrous snake, still attached to the centre of the roof. 

Jugor made the first move, slicing deep into serpentine flesh with his sword, and the creature hissed in anger, lunging what it could of it’s body and Kristan; immense fanged teeth puncturing his clothes and ripping through the skin of his left arm. A gasp of pain escaped his lips, and anger clouded his features as he began muttering, a feeling of great power flooding through his veins and spreading to his extremities. As he did so, Jugor lunged again, and his sword slid up to the hilt into the scaly skin of his opponent, before he danced away, sword trailing, glistening with crimson lifeblood. The snake lunged at the warrior, missing, and then a ball of fire exploded against it’s side, bathing the roof in the orange flames. Then, whilst it was still reeling, both Jugor and Kristan lunged, the warrior’s sword flashing with unrestrained skill and Kristan’s staff slamming into it and puncturing the skin. Both of them quickly spun away, and the snake leapt after Jugor, and the last swing of his sword went wide, missing the snake’s skin by an inch. It gave Kristan the chance to prepare another spell, and this time the fireball hit the side of the snake’s head, the flames melting through to the brain. The death throes of the creature were something to see, but the use of so much magic so quickly left him drained, and Kristan leaned heavily on his staff as he observed them

Shaking his head, he made his way down to the second floor, trying to exercise the aches out of his bones. 

_OOC: I hope describing Jugor is OK as well?? Just felt odd not to put him in it considering they’re both fighting it at the same time?_


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

HOGGLORD, flash43, son of azurman:*The Baroness faints at the news of her husband's death and you leave her with some guards while you climb to the trapdoor. The first floor consists of impressive living quarter's, adorned with rich tapestries and furniture. The floor is littered with small scraps of paper. The room is gloomy, since the curtains are drawn and the only two candles shed a feeble light. On an opulent couch sits a man in the robes of a wizard. He sits quite still and is apparently deep in thought. He seems to be smiling broadly, and cradles a box in his hands. 
One of the guards that has been following you nervously moves over to him and pushes his shoulder only to fall back in horror. The man falls back and , as another guard opens a curtain, light falls upon him. You can hear the guard's whispering what must be his name 'Hammet the Dash.' But that was his name. For his throat has been cut from ear to ear. 
The box he is holding is a beautifully crafted piece of work, made of interlocking sections of some very hardwood. You know it is pointless trying to open it even as the guards try. The captain of the guard, a tall well shaven man, takes the box and turns to you to read the inscription upon it aloud.

"If you would see what i contain
And maybe learn some news of gain
Solve this riddle, drop me in it
Wait for the click then pull me from it
I will be open, then you'll see
The reason for this riddle-me-ree

It trembles at each breath of air
And yet can heaviest burdens bear
It shows no mark when it is hit
And more- you're mostly made of it*

Malochai:*The walls of this room seem to be made of silvered metal, and have been polished until they are almost perfectly reflective. The effect of being in a circular room with mirrored walls is eerie, to say the least. The room has large windows, and it soon becomes obvious that this room serves as the tower's beacon. The source of light is a large fiery being, held securely in a cage at the center of the room. The cage, half of which is barred and half walled, stands on a podium which revolves slowly. The light from this creature dazzles you and you cannot look directly at it. You are thankful that it is safely imprisoned behind magically enchanted bars. Stationed at regular intervals around the room are half a dozen pails of water. But as Jugor follows you into the room, the door of the cage slowly swings open. Someone has been careless...
The DEVLIN bursts from it's cage and Jugor immediately spots the danger. He draws his sword and swings at the creatures neck. But to his shock the blade passes right through the creature. He stands in shock before reaching for something on the ground. But the DEVLIN is quicker and with a blast of flame Jugor is sent flying across the room where he blacks out.*

*OOC*: OK, personally i think we should all get a medal for getting two updates in one day. Go us.

But back to the rp. HOGGLORD, flash43 and son of azurman, nice little riddle you have there. You don't need to solve it now but you do if you wish to finish the act. If you get really really stuck you can ask Jugor and he will know. It is probably best if you wait for the others and maybe get to know flash as he seems to have made himself a tag-along.

Malochai: Bit of a challenge i gave you. No magic or weapons will damage the beast. You need to think about this and really read the description of the room. If you don't come up with anything then you will be singed but Jugor will step in and save you.

Have fun and remember the golden rule.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Fumblemore entered the tower again itching like crazy and to see that baroness fainted wile guards carried her out.
"what's up with her,up we go I guess"said Fumblemore to the warriors.
As they opened the trap door they climbed into the next room.the room was some impressive living quarters covered in glorious tapestries and expensive furniture,the light from the curtains revealed a man sitting with a box on his lap but due to his arcane speciality Fumblemore new that he had already passed and when the guards tilted his head only o see a large slice along his throat it only proved his fears.the inscriptions upon the box were strange but simple as Fumblemore spread his arms to warn the others to get back.
"aquatos brontoks" boomed Fumblemore has he raised his hands.
After about five minutes they realised his spell had failed and so Fumblemore turned to the guards and said "bring me a barrel of water on the double".
As they dropped a huge barrel of water in front of him Fumblemore raised the object and dropped it into the water,they waited and waited untill finally a sudden click broke the silence.
They retrieved the box and lowly revieled it's contents.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Harald stormed into the room, blade ready, only to find it empty except for a dead man in the centre. When the light flooded the room, he noticed the fact that the throat had been cut from ear to ear. _Looks sort of like gills_ Harald mused. Just then a soldier began to read out an inscription from the box in the dead man's hands. 

"If you would see what i contain
And maybe learn some news of gain
Solve this riddle, drop me in it
Wait for the click then pull me from it
I will be open, then you'll see
The reason for this riddle-me-ree

"It trembles at each breath of air
And yet can heaviest burdens bear
It shows no mark when it is hit
And more- you're mostly made of it"

Harald stared blanky at the box for a few seconds, trying to fathom the meaning of the riddle.
"It trembles wiht each breath of air." _Leaves, wood, hair?_
"And yet can heaviest burdens bear" _A tree!_
Disregarding the remainder of the riddle, Harald was moving to pick up the box and hurl it out of the window into the forest, but the wizard got there first, grabbing the box he muttered an incatiation. Harald stopped concentrating, thinking back to the baroness on the floor below. Suddenly a guard dropped a huge barrel of water, onto Harald's toe. Harald swore and staggered backwards as the wizard dropped the box into the barrel. There was a 'click' and Harald peered into the barrel, wandering what he might see...


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Kristan moved carefully, holding his staff before him. He found himself in a most bizarre, circular room; the reflective, silvery walls sending versions of himself around the room in a most disconcerting fashion. The structure in the centre of the room burned brightly with an intense light, the strength of the light dazzled him, forcing him to squint so he make out what he was looking at. He could only think, _‘Thank the gods,’_ as he sensed the magic resonating through the air, strongest around the cage. The wizard saw the water and smiled slightly as Jugor joined him in the room and they started walking across it to the exit. A sense of ominous foreboding settled on the wizard, and as he turned around the door opened slowly, silently. 
Kristan’s companion saw it too, and in an instant his sword had leapt from the scabbard at his hip. It flashed in what, to a mortal being, would have been a decapitating blow. A second later, and the swordsman was flying across the room, unconscious and helpless. 

The wizard’s mind spun, and the only thing that came to mind was, _‘Water.’_ With sluggish reactions, the wizard reached for the closest pail, and threw it upon the creature. He infused his aching muscles with the faintest spark of power and sprinted for the next pail, throwing it, hopefully, in the direction of his magical foe. He only hoped it was enough.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

HOGGLORD son of azurman: *The box opens to reveal a scroll of parchment, perfectly dry despite the box's method of opening. A soldier reachs nervously into the box and pulls out the parchment like some dangerous creature. He hands it to the Captain of the Gaurd and he unfurls it. He clears his throat and begins to read aloud.

"I always believe in giving people a chance. After all, without Chance there is no Luck, and without either where would I be? You can try to follow me, if you want to avenge Bluestone's death. And i won't stop you. In fact, I'll provide you the transport. But to pay your fare, you'll have to gather three trinkets and feed them to the God of the Sea at Brion's Bluff. What's more, the trinkets arn't even hidden. All you have to do is solve my riddles to find where in Kallamehr they are. I hope you're lucky. Then again, I hope you're unlucky. It's all the same to me.


What Am I?
A white-winged fish that parts the waves,
I ply the sparkling waste.
I'm bound by ropes, and pulled by cloth,
Lest merchants lose their haste.

Where Am I?
My first is in south but not in north;
My second is in picture but not in play;
My third is in fourth and also in worth;
My fourth is in book and also in cook;
My fifth is in toe but not in sew;
Yy sixth is in life but not in death;
And together I'm found where children abound



What Am I?
My belly is round
And bound with iron bands;
What i carry always raises a cheer.
Murder have i not done;
Stolen not; cheated not;
Yet a peg is beaten into my head

Where Am I?
My coat is green and I can speak
Of several things, but mostly cheek.
In such a prison am I set
That has more loopholes than a net.



What Am I?
I've neither top nor bottom,
Yet I hold bone and skin;
I hardly ever make a noise,
And yet my name's a din.

Where Am I?

Ill-matched is my visage to my frame-
Horns are on my head, the rest a hideous man;
By frame well known through all the Allansian land;
From man and beast together is my name.

The Puzzle Reaver



The Captain takes a breath and there is silence as everyone thinks over the riddles. You notice that the taller wizard, Kristan has entered the room holding the blackened form of Jugor. You see gaurds move to take the barely breathing body of Jugor and you follow the rest down to the bottom of the tower again.*

Malochai: *As you throw the second pail you hear a roar from the DEVLIN and then silence as the splash of water fills the air. You draw to a halt and turn to see that nothing remains of the DEVLIN. You breathe deeply until a moan brings you back. You sprint over and fall to your knees beside Jugor. His skin is charred and the horrific smell of burnt flesh fills the air. With unusual strength you lift Jugor from the floor and stagger down the staris to the level below where you see the rest of your team. You pause as you listen to the riddles that a man you do not recognize is reading from a parchment. When the man finishes you stagger forward and the armed men in the room turn to you and move towards you. You are too weak to react as they take Jugor from you and carry him from the room. You follow them and th rest of the team out of the room, down the stairs and out of the tower.*

All: *The death of Baron Bluestone has sent shock waves throughout the city-port. Bewildered locals are grouped here and there, recounting the tragic events that you were part of. It is up to you to see that justice is done! Somewhere in the town lies the solutions to to the Reaver's riddles, and to stand any chance of catching up with him, it seems you must play his little game.

You are standing just outside Rangor Tower, surrounded by milling gaurds, a few of which are carrying Jugor away to some docter somewhere in the city. The Lady Carolina agrees to supply you with any weaponry you may need in your quest. She will send out to the armoury you supply you with fine armour, and the forges for weapons crafted by the best weapon-smiths in Kallamehr.

Ahe also arranges for a guide for you. Hammet the Dash, the unfortunate wizard who was killed by the Puzzle Reaver, had an apprentice. Dappa is only fourteeen, but has an intimate knowledge of the city. He will be able to give you guidance and seems very keen to help you with the riddles. 

Dappa explains to you that the best place to begin your search will be the Market Square and so, after asking the Lady for your weapons and armour, you set off after the boy.

Even the death of Baron Bluestone does not prevent the traders making their daily living, and the market-square is bust. Exotic goods, fine cloths and succulent foodstuffs adorn shops, stalls, carts and barrows. Buisness is brisk, and the locals have little time to take notice of strangers.

As you pass throuhg the throng, a cry goes up. The crowds part as a lanky, ill-formed youth shoulders his way through, wildly swinging a vicious looking cudgel. Behind him, sprawled in a quivering heap, you can see a rich merchant. There is no room to draw a sword, and even if you did you would risk hurting innocent bystanders.*




OOC: Ok, big update i know. So flash and Jugor are gone. And Dappa is here. But Jugor will be back so don't worry that much.

Ok, a bunch of riddles there and you can use the recruitment/ooc thread to try and work them out. If you get really stuck you can ask Dappa, but he is a bit annoying in that he will not tell you the answer, instead he will give you another riddle.

In terms of weapons and armour they give bonuses and negatives, let me list your options.


*Weapons*:
Two Handed Sword: -1 skill, but does 3 damage
Mace: -1 skill, but does 3 damage
Axe: -1 skill, but does 3 damage
Dagger: +1 skill but does 1 damage
Spear: -1 skill but does 3 damage and can be thrown
Morning Star: -2 skill but does 4 damage.
*
Armour*
Chainmail: +1 stamina
Plate Armour: +2 stamina but -1 skill
Suit of Armour: +3 stamina but -2 skill

So make your pick, but you do not get them till the end of the Act, as they have to be made.

Concerning the theif, you can try and stop him or you can step out of the way. You will not be able to draw your sword so will fight at -4 skill.

Good luck, happy posting and remember the golden rule.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Harald made a guess at the first and second ones without hesitation. "Ale." He said, "The second one's a keg of ale." He pondered for a brief second. "The first might be a ship." He said cautiously. "But I haven't the slightest clue as to the rest of it." He grunted in annoyance.
The thought of ale in the riddle caused him to feel thirsty, he looked around for a drink. 
When offered weapons from the armory by the countess, Harald attempted a winning smile and politely requested a spear and a set of chain mail. "And an axe too, if it's available." He added, hopefully.

He followed the boy through the city to the market square. From the crowds burst a thief, wielding a cudgel. Downing a mug of ale, taken from a nearby protesting drunkard, Harald walked up, preparing to make a mighty swing at the offender's head with his huge fists.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

fumblemore hearing the riddles made a few demands for the guards and followed the boy to the market.
"ill need a town map with a list of landmarks and most importantly something liquid,alcoholic if there is some,"fumblemore ordered to two of the guards and with that they ran off.

"Ale."said Harald the groups resident brute, "The second one's a keg of ale.The first might be a ship." He said cautiously. "But I haven't the slightest clue as to the rest of it." He grunted in annoyance.

"well done Harold you have more than just arms after all,now its quite obvious that the south is the docks but has anyone else got a clue for the third,"mocked fumblemore

as they leave the tower the baroness approaches and says to the group"for your attempt at saving my husband i have contacted the forges to supply you with whatever you need,any orders for the smithy."

"yes i would like a dagger with a scabbard that i can conceal under my robes or maybe to the side of my boots and some chainmail to go under my robes,"Fumblemore explained hurriedly trying to keep up with the boy who seemed to be leading them towards the market.
as they were grabbed and pulled by merchants flocking there wears they almost missed a thief charging through the crowd with a weapon by his side,slyly fumblemore stood still until the thief was close and he reached out with his staff tripping up the boy right before he got a fist to the kisser from the monster that was Harold.
as the thief tried to stop his bleeding nose fumblemore aproached with some wisdom.
"silly boy never steal from someone you cant outrun,now bow before my Might!"
to intimidate the boy fumblemore tried to levitate up slightly above the ground but instead sent himself flying towards the docks.

Dagger-


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

A roaring scream filled the air; a sound that was filled with agony and anger that tore through the wizard like a knife through silk. He stopped his frantic, useless movements and turned back, breathing out the unwittingly held breath that was starting to make his lungs burn. He stared at the place the Devlin had been, seemingly unable to believe that it was gone, until Jugor, his crumpled, burnt form in the corner of the room, moaned in intense agony. The wizard shook himself out of his stupor and knelt by the poor man, his injured form abhorrent to the eye, causing a grimace to appear on Kristan’s face. 
 Still, he lifted the injured form in both arms and carried him downstairs, trying to jar him as little as possible, with a strength he hadn’t before known he possessed. He staggered at the last, the final step, and then emerged into the room the others currently occupied as a man read riddles from a parchment. He coughed politely, his parents values still staying with him to the current day, despite his long absence from them and the severity of the situation. Anger flared when no-one reacted to his arrival, carrying a severely injured man. Still, he listened to the riddles and tried to figure them; he could do nothing more than he had and was indeed finding it difficult to hold Jugor, let alone continue to carry him. The speaker finished and at last one of the wizards legs buckled slightly beneath him, and instantly a couple of guards moved forward and took Jugor. _‘Idiots should have done it before,’_ he though to himself bitterly. He managed to gain his feet again and slowly followed the others down the stairs, using his staff as much more of an aid than usual. 

He agreed with Harald’s assessments of the riddles, and felt he could attempt to figure out the second part of the first given time, a quill, ink and parchment. Kristan reached the countess after the others, and thanked her graciously for her offer, after offering his condolences for her loss. “I have heard across many of the lands I have travelled of the benevolence of Kallamehr’s Baron Bluestone,” he said. He then requested a knife from the forges (“Preferably a Katar dagger, if at all possibly, milady,”) and a chainmail vest, (“After all, I can seek this villain with protection, and have a better chance to bring him to some form of justice!”)

Kristan then followed the others, surprised to find out that Dappa was an apprentice wizard. _‘If I survive this I may have to take him under my own wing,’_ he thought to himself, as he was jostled by the milling crowds; ignored by near everyone and trying not to walk into merchants, their customers or their wares. He felt essentially useless and impotent to make any difference in this conglomeration of chaotic movement, until a thief; large, unwieldy and ugly, a weapon clasped between thick-fingered hands. He struck indiscriminately until Fumblemore tripped him, which allowed Harald’s punch to knock him to the floor. Sighing at their simplistic, barbaric form of justice, the wizard shook his head as he muttered under his breath, the wind around him picking up and sending a breeze through the packed, oppressively hot atmosphere of the market square. Around the youth, where the crowd had parted, a glimmering dome of translucent magic formed, shimmering in the intense sunlight. It looked like a stray feather landing on it would shatter the magic, but in reality, if a steel sword was tested on it, the metal would shatter and splinter, jarring the wielders arm. A wry smile appeared on the wizards face, and then he turned to their guide once more, and looked at a map that had been produced from somewhere. He closed his eyes and committed it to memory. One thing did catch his eye - the Parrot in a Cage Inn. Immediately, he spoke of his idea:-

“Harald, Fumble... Oh.” The wizard had already managed to lose control of his spell and disappeared. “Damn him; there was no need for that spell,” Kristan muttered, before turning back to Harald. “The second item: Ale from the Parrot in a Cage Inn. I concur that the first is something to do with a ship or sea-going vessel, yet all I can think is that the first line of the location is something to do with the docks, in the south of the city!” The wizard stopped talking, looking around and waiting for the warrior’s reply, but was deeply aware he had been drinking, and another sigh escaped his lips. 



Katar Dagger Example


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Malochai*The thief ties to escape from the magic, but with no success. Before long a group of gaurds arrive and the youth is carted away. The merchant, after retreiving his purse, thanks you profusely. He introduces himself as Ignatius Galapagos, a trader who deals exclusivly in exotic livestock for discerning customers. He proudly boasts that he has supplied the monsters for many of the most famous challenges across Allansia. But he goes on to moan about the ill fortune that has beset him since ever since he landed in Kallamehr. He sobs when he tells you of the scurvy rouges who were handeling his carog slipping away, taking with them his most famed exhibit, a Minotaur with the ability to snort poisonous gas through its nostrils!

With the map you have been given by the Countess you can see the major locations of Kallamehr, three of which will hold a item. But even as you look you see Harald collapsing in a drunken stupor, unfit to carry on.*

son of azurman: _*. After pulling yourself, spluttering from the sea you find yourself int he Kallamehr docks. The docks are dirty, dark, smelly and full of the shadiest characters you have ever seen. Mysterious robed figures loiter on every corner and you have the distinct feeling that unseen eyes are watching your every move. As you approach the large wooden storage barns which line the waterfront you stop in your tracks. The barn door furthest from you creaks open, and two shady figures emerge, manhandling what appears to be a body. They drag it to the quayside and drop it into the sea. As they slide back towards the barn, you hear shouting from inside the huge building. You enter the building behind the men, curious.

The building houses a hastily constructed arena. A large pit has been dug, and it's sides built up with barrels and losse timber. Every available inch of seating around the rim is taken up by an assortment of sailors and rouges, all clutching coins and yelling bets at one another. They are so absorbed in the spectacle that you doubt if they will notice if you enter. You cannot see what is inside the pit.*_

OOC: so HOGGLORD is gone for a while, presume him too drunk to help. Malochai, you can go anywhere in town. son of azurman, you can enter the barn or turn and go back to the market square. Keep thinking over those riddles, and remember the golden rule


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

"hu what the,"spluttered fumblemore as he reached the surface of the dirty waters that lived at the kallamehr docks.upon climbing out of the dark waters onto the cold stone floor of the docks fumblemore started checking on what supplies he still had.
"snapping dragonkin were's my staff,"huffed fumblemore.after climbing to is feet he surveyed his surrounding and he was less than pleased.

rogues,cutthroats and smugglers were only a handful of the men who walked amongst the docks and the buildings showed it,the warehouses had each been used for a different illegal operation but he didn't know wether it be stolen goods,drugs or hired assassins.
upon pulling up his hood to avoid grabbing anyones attention he wandered the docks in hope of finding his staff,finally at the end of a row of warehouses on the floor lay fumblemore's magic staff.

as he approached the staff the warehouse door opened knocking the staff over the edge of the platform into the sea,out from the darkness of the warehouse stepped two figures carrying the body of a men to the edge right before throwing him over the edge.from inside the wooden structure roars and yells of men can be heard.
upon entering fumblemore is met by many sights at once.in the centre of the room a dome shape has been cut out from the ground,barrels and lumber surround the pit,benches surround the hole and seated upon them are smelliest and drunkest of all men in kallamehr.
out of curiosity he walks to the edge of the pit and gazes down.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Kristan let out a ragged breath of relief when a contingent of guards ran into the square and nodded to him, signaling he could drop the shield containing the thief. They had weapons at the ready, deadly steel pointed at the criminal, who immediately dropped his cudgel, but his ugly sneer, broken and yellowed teeth bared at Kristan, who merely shook his head in disdain. The fool could do him no danger. 

Once the guards had relieved the arrested youth of his stolen gold and returned it to the merchant, Kristan turned to leave, yet before he could the merchantman grasped his arm. Turning around once more, the wizard looked at him.

“Thank you, thank you, sir!” The victim began, a smile creasing his weathered face. “My name is Ignatius, Ignatius Galapogos.” Kristan didn’t know what to say; he wasn’t often thanked for what he did, whether it was prompted by reward or not. 

“You’re, ah-hm, welcome, I guess, Ser Galapogos. My name is Kristan Gormann, of Bei-han.” The merchant then went on talking about himself. The wizard had never been interested in the intricacies of trade, unlike his father who could talk for hours about the fiscal changes of obscure towns and the leading financial cities. The topic of _what_ Ignatius traded in did, however, capture his attention - Monsters. Once the man started to curse his luck since his arrival in the city, Kristan started to sense a pattern; a Curse that beset Kallamehr and those who lived and traded there. Since Harald had collapsed and would be of no use to the wizard for now, so he decided to leave him there. _‘If he can’t handle his liquor, let him suffer,’_ he said silently to himself, derisively, and put aside thoughts of Fumblemore - _‘He needs to learn to control his magic by himself; if he can’t, he’s no use to the rest of us.’_Taking the initiative, he asked the merchant if he would care for a drink, at the Parrot in a Cage, to further discuss the problems he’d been having, and to talk further about a minotaur, the jewel in his monstrous crown.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

son of azurman: * As you look into the pit you see a rather pathetic looking Minotaur, certainly nothing like the mighty beast of legend. In his nose he wears a brass ring. As you watch your attention is drawn to a man standing to one side of the rim who must be the master of ceremonies, resplendent is an enormous turban and garish silk pantaloons. As you watch the man yells to the crowd.

"Who dares challenge the mighty Minotaur of Mellizand? Is there anyone brave enough to last the turn of the sand-glass? Come now, surely 100 Gold Pieces make it worthwile?"

Will you enter the pit and fight the beast?*

Malochai: *The merchant shakes his head and apoligizes that he cannot join you for a drink as he must continue selling his wares. But before you go Ignatius begs that you look for the Minotaur and you nod your head in agreement. You then turn and head towards the Parrot in a Cage, with Dappa close behind you.

The 'Parrot in a Cage' inn is the most successful, and the most disreputable, drinking establishment in Kallamehr. Dappa warns you of the infamous clientele, and he enters with reluctance. Inside the smoky den, a large crowd of assorted ne'er-do-wells are massed around a table. A cocky young man is performing a trick with three shells and a pea. Two piles of coins testify this is no idle game. You soon notice that nobody seems able to beat the man at his game. It looks simple, and he shuffles the shells very slowly, but somehow he manages to deceive all comers. There is only one person in the inn who does not seem to be intrested in the game. He is a short, rat-faced fellow who sits by the bar, playing with his bead necklace, and occasionaly muttering to himself. By his head hangs a slate with the prices of ale; it can be bougght by the tankard or by the cask. Behind the bar you can see the casks, bottles and barrels untididly stacked.

As you look around, your faithful guide Dappa urgently gestures for you to follow him outside. There he explains that the rat-faced man was once an apprentice of his former master, Hammet the Dash. He was dismissed for petty thievery, which he accomplished using magic. Unless he is very much mistaken, Rat-face has something to do with the young conjurer's run of luck.*

OOC: ok, so son of azurman first, you can go to fight the Minotaur if you want, or turn back and search elsewhere or find Malochai and bring him to help.

Malochai, quite a few options for you. You can go and buy some ale, tankard or cask. Or you can expose the tirck, maybe even profit from it.

To make it easy, Malochai, you can afford the ale but have little other money, and son of azurman, you have little money with you as well. Good luck, happy posting and remember the golden rule.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Slightly disheartened that he couldn’t further discuss the creature with Ignatius, Kristan promised he would attempt to recover the beast and return with it. With Dappa following closely, the wizard started walking off through the massed crowds of the market square, the commotion with the thief forgotten easily in a city like this. As they drew closer to the inn, the apprentice started to grow nervous and skittish, glancing around almost fearfully as he informed Kristan that the Parrot in a Cage that it was the drinking pit for the lowest dregs of Kallamehrian _[ooc: I hope ‘Kallamehrian’ is right?]_ society. _‘Seems like the right place then,’_ he thought to himself, nodding grimly and telling his follower he understood. 

He took a breath, and then entered the dimly lit main room of the inn, and instantly his eyes began to water as the smoke of tobacco and other drugs that the wizard hadn’t encountered before. The smoke also dried up his throat, which started to become to itch and become scratchy. Coughing slightly, which drew the attention of a few patrons, and several wry laughs. 

The angry exclamation from a booth set against one of the walls called Kristan over, his inquisitiveness tempered with the experiences he’d been through in the past thirty years, but the fact that most people seemed more interested in the scene before them than him led him to believe he was relatively safe. Only one man was sat at the bar, but he looked sober and studiously disinterested in the game. Realising the man had only lost a bet and wasn’t looking for a fight, Kristan settled in to watch, finding it curious that no-one beat the man shuffling the shells, the pile of money before him a testament to how many people had tried and failed to relieve this man of his cheated money. Leaning on his staff, he tried to discern the trick, for he could feel no magic emanating from the young man, cocky as he was with his abilities to fool any who challenged him. _‘I’ll have to see if I can do something about that ...’_ he thought, before Dappa tapped him on the arm and he almost clobbered the poor teenager around the head with his staff. “Damn it, fool, _don’t_ creep up on me,”[/i] he growled, trying to cover up the anger he felt at himself for allowing himself to become so complacent in a place like this. _‘That could just as easily have been a knife driving into my back,’_ he thought. 

Slightly cowed, the dead wizard’s apprentice beckoned for him to follow him back outside, and, whilst slightly annoyed, Kristan followed slowly, using his staff as a crutch much more than usual. No point letting the less scrupulous members of the clientele know what he was actually capable of. 

Outside, Dappa explained that he thought the man at the bar, whom he only referred to as ‘Rat-face’, was another ex-apprentice of Baron Bluestone’s wizard. Dismissed for theft, he had disappeared and slithered into the shadows. Walking back in, Kristan kept an eye on the man and saw him mutter whenever the young man in the booth was shuffling the shells. Determined to figure out the trick, he gave Dappa a couple of coins and sent him for a tankard of ale before calling out, “I’ll challenge you. See if you can beat me,” and stepping forward, still leaning heavily on the staff.


The youngster sat in the booth grinned nastily as Kristan called out his challenge, before accepting it. The wizard took the seat opposite, placing his staff between him and the wall and both hands on the table. 

“Name your stakes?” the con-man graciously offered, clearly believing he could win against this _clearly_ frail, elderly man. 

“I say, two gold,” Kristan began, to a condescending look. “I’m an old man; I have little of worth!” he continued, feeling the need to defend his newly constructed character. Acquiescing to the stakes, the man began to shuffle the shells, and Kristan silently followed them and drew upon his power to replicate the pea, creating an illusion. When the shells stopped moving, he chose the centre one and a gasp rose from the crowd as it was lifted to reveal a pea, rocking gently, identical to the real thing. Frowning, the con-man shot a quick look at Rat-face and frowned, before handing over two gold coins from his stack. Confident he had the con down to a fine art now, Kristan maintained the illusion, moving it as the man did the shells. 

“Playing again?” The question was almost growled at him.

“Yes, I think I shall. But I’m going to up the stakes. Your stack of coin,” a chuckle, demeaning, burst from the man’s mouth, until he heard the rest of the offer, “for my staff. Made from a brach of Heartwood Oak, grown by the Wizards of Bei-han three hundred years ago and handled by generations of wizards. The diamond it contains was mined from the Mountains of Grief, and was to this very city before being purchased for this staff. The gem alone is worth more than a thousand times what you hold there, and the staff pushes it closer to three. Would you risk it?” A silent hush, almost disbelieving, settled on the crowd around them, and the trickster started to sweat, the salty liquid sliding down his cheek and off the end of his nose. Eventually, he swallowed, his Adam’s apple bobbing nervously, before he nodded. A glint of desire flashed in his eyes as he eyed the staff, and shakily his hands reached down to once more shuffle the shells. The illusion was still going, but the wizard felt a counter-spell fighting him, and he poured more and more power into it, staying still as a statue, only his eyes flickering. The man stopped, he chose, and once more the pea appeared. The wizard gasped from the power he had sunk into his spell, but forced it to remain. He gathered his newly-won coins, pouring it into a purse, and then stood, retrieved his staff and walked over to Dappa, who held his tankard. Downing it in one, the wizard spat on the floor as everyone continued to watch him. He approached the barmaid, a pretty, petite brunette with a devastating smile, whilst Rat-face glowered at him.

“Two casks of ale! One of your finest, the other your foulest! No, make that two of your finest and one of your foulest!” The words spilled from his mouth before he thought about them, and he drew the money from his rough leather coin-purse, before adding three more gold, and pressed them directly into her hand, the touch lingering and a smile flickering over his face. “That is for you alone,” he murmured, and received a kiss on the cheek in thanks, and a mischievous wink and a finger beckoned him as she turned and sent a young boy for his casks. Shaking his head in exaggerated sorrow, he said, “Alas, my lady, I cannot this day. I have business to attend, and journey’s to partake! But, I promise, I shall return, and we shall have time aplenty!” The boy finally returned, and Dappa took two of the casks, the ale weighing him down, and Kristan the other, holding it tucked under his left arm and his staff held in his right. 

As he moved to the door, the barkeep himself stepped into his path and accosted him. “That man is cheating; he has been for weeks. He comes in, cheats, spends his money, and goes. Then comes back and does the same. How did you beat him?” A frown was plastered on his face, the annoyance obvious in his voice. He wanted the business, and to stop others repeating Kristan’s feat. 

“I cheated, too,” the wizard replied, before pushing past and making his way back to the market square, Dappa at his heels chuckling.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

Upon gazing down the pit Fumblemore breath escaped him and his jaw dropped leaving him zoned out,eventually he regained his consciousness and scanned the scene.
Below him stood a monstrous creature,bigger than a man with rippling muscles and with a beasts head this was a monstrous minotaur but being cruely used as a puppet of game causing it to be a shell of it's former glory.

"Who dares challenge the mighty Minotaur of Mellizand? Is there anyone brave enough to last the turn of the sand-glass? Come now, surely 100 Gold Pieces make it worthwile?"Came a voice,the man stood at the side of the ring.
A crimson turban covered his head,navy blue silk pantaloons he wears and jewellery covered his hands.this man was the master of ceremonies and a wealthy gambler.

"I challenge the beast"boomed Fumblemore attempting to make his voice more menacing.

"oh a brave one,come down then,"chuckled the turban man.

as i dropped down to the ring they chained the minotaur to the wall so that it wouldn't go before its time.the bull man was in agony and it wasn't terribly happy to see me but i had a plan.

"eat flame you bastards,"i muttered right before sending a beam of fire into the stands.
the bystanders ran in fear out into the docks leaving me alone with the master of ceremonies and the beast.

"how dare you,"said he turbaned man as he drew out a knife and ran at me.just as he was about to gut me the minotaur grabbed him and slammed him into the wall over and over again.
as the beast calmed i exited the shed and shut the door.

"now wheres Kristen,maybe he can give me a hand on moving the big guy,"thought fumblemore to himself as he ran out of the docks.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

son of azurman: _*As you run through the docks you sense a prescence nearby. You turn in tim to see two THUGS approcahing quickly. There is no time for magic so you grip your staff tightly and ready yourself for the fight. Bith THUGS are armed with cutlass and knife. You hope silently that someone will save you but you know really that only one of your team would save you, and they are both far away and do not know of your looming fate. And so you ready yourself for a desperate fight for your life.*_

Malochai: *You leave the inn with a much heavier coin purse than you entered with. But as you walk through Market Square a patrol og guards grab you. The Captain yells in your face and accuses you of the muder of Jasjab Lamar. You are surround by drawn swords and your arms are gripped tightly. You look around for Dappa only to see him struggling with another gaurd nearby. What will you do?*

Ratvan: *You are walking through the docks, muttering under your breath when you hear a shout from nearby. You make your way past the storage sheds and see a short man, which from the hat and clothes your presume to be a wizard, trying to defend himself against two armed THUGS. You move quickly and attack ne of the thugs while the wizard attempts to slay the other*

OOC: i know, i know, really short update. but it is mainly about fights and how you react so not much i can say. Ratvan is here, yay. So this is how the fight goes.

THUGS: Skill-6 Stamina-8

Round 1: Ratvan wounds, Fumblemore wounded.
Round 2: Ratvan wounds, Fumblemore blocks.
Round 3: Ratvan wounds, Fubmlemore wounds.
Round 4: Ratvan wounds (THUG 1 dead), Fumblemore wounded.
Round 5: Ratvan wounds, Fumblemore wounds.
Round 6: Ratvan wounds (THUG 2 dead)

good posting everyone and remember the golden rule.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

as the fumblemore runs across the cold damp stone floor of the docks trips and falls to the ground after being distracted by a noise.

"hey beardy dont move another step,"came sudden voice from behind.

fumblemore turns over to see who was there,before him stands two thugs.one hides his face under a dark cowl and wears a red and white shirt underneath a black cloak,the other wears a leather shirt and has a large ginger beard along with a bald head.they both have a cutlass by there side and a knife hidden in their sleeves.

"surely a man with robes like that would have some coin for a few poor beggars,now hand over what you got and well be on our way."said the hooded man with a joke in his voice.

both men have there hands resting on the hilt of there swords,as fumblemore looks around he sees someone heading there way.a man of roughly 6' who's dark hair is tied and bound by a green band,he wears leather armour with a studded shirt. the man is no thug but a warrior, suddenly the warrior attacks the beaded man from behind with the butt of his sword.the hooded man swings for fumblemore with his cutlass leaving a cut along his cheek,again he swings for fumblemore but he ducks leaving the cutlass to clang of the shed.this time fumblemore uppercuts the hooded man in the jaw staggering him,now the hooded man throws his dagger leaving a cut on fumblemore's arm.out of the corner oh his eye fumblemore sees the warrior strike down the bearded man,fumblemore gets another hit of on the hooded man this time to the gut and the warrior joins the fight.as the warrior finishes him off fumblemore goes over to the body of the bearded man and grabs his cutlass.

"you know i had it under control,"fumblemore said to the warrior.

"You fight well for a clumsy oaf"said the warrior as he lifted the shirt of the thug looking for anything of worth. "I am Venerio lo Grato, Swordsmen, Poet and admirer of beautiful creatures, a pleasure to make your acquittance. " says the warrior in a low bow


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

"The fool" muttered Venerio as he strode through the docks tankard of wine in hand, he had wanted coin not this worthless scrap of paper, he was told it was a commission piece for a suit of chainmail and a spear. His temper calming somewhat he laughed briefly to himself, he could always collect the commission and sell the wares on, the coin would buy him wine and company if he did so desire it, he rubbed his cheek as he thought of the woman in the market place. A strong hand, mind you she did have to put on a performance, those guards were watching them closely. He had to find someone trustworthy to check the commission for him, he never was one for scholarship and reading, always busy trying to catch his teachers eye in other ways...

A sound brought him out of his happy memories, there to his left a man had fallen and looked to have been accosted by a couple of thugs, deciding to see what is going on he heads in their direction..

"surely a man with robes like that would have some coin for a few poor beggars, now hand over what you have got and we'll be on our way" Not wanting to stand by idly Venerio drew his slender sabre and with a few warm up swings to loosen his wrist he brings down the hilt down hard on the closest of the two would be robbers. The man sunk to the floor with a sickening crack, looking up he see's a brief brawl between the warrior and the other thug, a graze across the cheek, a well performed dodge that leaves the man's weapon clanging off one of the dock buildings, a storage shed by the looks of it, suddenly the accosted man sprung a fierce uppercut that sends the man flying backwards. Raising his sword Venerio brings the flat of the blade down onto the already downed man's head once again, this time checking to see if his opponant would rise again, it didn't appear to be the case. Letting his sword hang loosely by his side he leaned on a crate and drank from the tankard while watching the other warrior in action, just then a strike to the gut sends the second thug back towards him, knocking his balance he drops the tankard and eyes the wine as it flows across the flag stones.

Mourning for his lost drink Venerio slams his elbow into the face of the man, sending him sprawling to the floor, his nose vanishing under an explosion of blood. 

"You know, I had it under control" Venerio laughed good and hard, his lost wine forgotten. 

"You fight well for a clumsy oaf" Venerio lifted the shirt of the thug looking for anything of worth. "I am Venerio lo Grato, Swordsmen, Poet and admirer of beautiful creatures, a pleasure to make your acquittance. " He says in a low bow


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Kristan was rather happy with himself as he left the inn and made his way back to the Market Square, the weight at his hip rather more substantial than when he had entered. The streets were relatively clear, and it still astounded the wizard how people had so easily dismissed the death of the Baron. “But then I suppose he made little difference to the lives of ordinary folk,” he murmured to himself, unaware he was speaking aloud, “His death is meaningless to them, beyond inane gossip.” 

So absorbed was he in his own thoughts, focussed now on de-riddling the Reaver’s riddles he didn’t notice a patrol break away from their positions and approach him cautiously, with swords drawn. Only when the tip of a weapon was pressed into his chest as he walked did he stop meandering and wonder what was happening. Opening his mouth to speak, all curiosity was driven from him when a the man whose sword was touching his chest bellowed at him.

“It was you, wasn’t it? _*You*_ murdered Jasjab, didn’t you? Limstone, go inform the Major we caught the murd’rin’ bugger!” The wall of sound hit Kristan and resounded around his skull. Shock registered on his face, to be replaced by outrage as one of the guards sheathed his weapon and ran off.

“What are you talking about, you cretin?” he replied angrily, fury creeping into his voice. Unintentionally, magic seeped into his voice and made it deeper more threatening, and a cloud seemed to pass overhead as the wind sprang up. “I have murdered no-one. Ask the Lady Carolina herself; I was with her but earlier, and I have just visited your very own Parrot in a Cage Inn, where I bought the ale you see before you!” He punctuated this by glancing at the cask under his arm, and then looked back around at Dappa, who was struggling with another guard whilst more laughed at him. With annoyance, the wizard realised the apprentice had dropped one of the casks; which just happened to be the finer of the two ales he carried. He turned back to the captain. “I demand you release me and my apprentice. I am on urgent business to find the murderer of Baron Bluestone, on order of his wife!” He must have cut a rather impressive, frightening figure in the now dusk-like shadows from the cloud and with the unnatural wind blowing his black hair in front of his face. The diamond in his staff occasionally caught odd strays of sunlight and glinted happily, shining almost purposefully in the eyes of several guards.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

son of azurman: *You greet the warrior and together you return to the Market Square to search for the rest of your party, to introduce your new ally. As you walk between the stalls you pass a guard patrol and you nod in greeting to them. The Captain nods sheepishly back and you wander what could have embarassed them so. But you soon find the answer when you see Kristan standing before you, his hair being blown by some un-natural wind and anger written on his face. 

You notice that the wizard is holding a cask of ale and you smile, you have one item already. An shout draws your attention to Dappa, holding another cask and waving his fist at the retreating gaurds. You quickly arrive at Kristan's side and introduce Venerio before asking what has happened. And where you shold go next. *

Malochai: *The guards back away as you shout in their faces, the magic in your eyes and the anger on your face making them back away. Your mention of Lady Coralina seems to stir some memory in the Captain and a flash of recognition flashs across his face. He bows humbly and apologizes, obviously deeply embaressed. Not wanting to spend another second under you penetrating glare the patrol quickly turns and walks away briskly. You watch them go and see to your suprise the wizard, Fumblemore, making his way towards you with a warrior at his side.

When Fumblemore reachs you you have managed to calm down and greet the wizard. He introduces his companion as Venerio lo Grato. When he asks you where you should be heading your mind fills with the riddles once again.*

Ratvan: *You take an instant liking to the clumsy wizard and you walk with him into the city. You soon find yourself at the Market Square, the centre of Kallamehr. Your eyes roam atround the stalls as you search for any women that you could entertain. But a passing gaurd patrol distracts you and you follow the wizard to another man, obviously another powerful wizard. The wizard carries a cask of ale and he is accompanied by a youth who is carrying another cask of wine. You do not know what to make of the scene before you as you greet the wizard and introduce yourself. A breif explanation of their quest follows and you think over the riddles as you once again turn your eyes to the female popultaion of Kallamehr.*

OOC:Well done all, one item is found. Now have your introductions and decide where to go next. Good posting all and remember the golden rule.


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Just as Kristan was about to truly lose his grip on his powers, the captain backed away, and then his eyes widened, recognition spreading over his face as the reality of who he faced dawned on him. After apologising and bowing, the act odd coming from one who had been bawling in his face minuted earlier, he scurried off, continuing his patrol, face slightly red from the encounter. 

Still fuming over the inadequacy of Kallamehr’s guardsmen, not to mention their senior officers, the wizard didn’t see Fumblemore and Venerio approaching until they were there. Motioning for Dappa to join him, and to leave the retreating guards alone, he explained:-

“Well, after you shot yourself towards the Docks,” Kristan began with a withering glance at Fumblemore, “Harald collapsed in a drunken stupor and I decided to get some ale from the Inn, so we’re one item out of three down. The guards, poor as they are, thought I’d murdered someone called Jasjab, and then you arrived with ... Him.”

After listening to the other wizard’s reply, Kristan nodded thoughtfully. “I would suggest, then, that we head back to this place. Not only does it sound like one of this Reaver’s items for our vessel to reach him, but it sounds like the minotaur which belongs to a merchant here, Ignatius Galapagos. The one who was mugged earlier by the youth. I gave my word I would return the beast to him, and so my honour demands that I do so. What do you two say? Bear in mind, I shall do this whether you accompany me or not!”


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

after looting the bodies for gold and filling venerio in on the mission fumblemore and his new companion set off for the town square,eventually they reach the square.walking past them is the captain and his patrol sweating and scared.
"whatever happened to them i wonder,"said fumblemore to venerio.
upon walking further they see Kristen walking towards them with a barrel of ale under his arm and dappa walking behind him.

“Well, after you shot yourself towards the Docks,” Kristan began with a withering glance at Fumblemore, “Harald collapsed in a drunken stupor and I decided to get some ale from the Inn, so we’re one item out of three down. The guards, poor as they are, thought I’d murdered someone called Jasjab, and then you arrived with ... Him.”

"calm yourself Kristen and ill explain,this is venerio le grato he saved my life.after i arrived at the docks i entered one of the warehouses to see an arena were drunken sailers bet on wether or not someone could beat a minotaur in a fight,i managed to clear the room and keep the beast within.now ive lost my staff and the beasts nose ring is the next item and so thats why ive come to gain your assistance."

“I would suggest, then, that we head back to this place. Not only does it sound like one of this Reaver’s items for our vessel to reach him, but it sounds like the minotaur which belongs to a merchant here, Ignatius Galapagos. The one who was mugged earlier by the youth. I gave my word I would return the beast to him, and so my honour demands that I do so. What do you two say? Bear in mind, I shall do this whether you accompany me or not!”replied Kristen.

"here its this way,"signalled fumblemore as he jogged back to the docks.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Fumblemore was a witty and friendly companion, one who Venerio liked immensly. As they strode through the market square they happened to notice a rather flustered looking character dressed in the guilded armour of the city watch

"Whatever happened to them I wonder" Fumblemore mused, shrugging his shoulders and following the little man's lead.

Another man shot Fumblemore a withering glance and began to rant and rave, it was something to do with mistaken identity and a drunken fool, a tall women with the most incredible tan legs had walked past, Venerio could smell her scented soap from here, a delicate fresh rose water, she walked with an almost cat like graze and her cheaply made robe barely covered the skin above her knee's, he vaguely heard his little friend introduce him and something about a Minotaur.

“I would suggest, then, that we head back to this place. Not only does it sound like one of this Reaver’s items for our vessel to reach him, but it sounds like the minotaur which belongs to a merchant here, Ignatius Galapagos. The one who was mugged earlier by the youth. I gave my word I would return the beast to him, and so my honour demands that I do so. What do you two say? Bear in mind, I shall do this whether you accompany me or not!”replied the man.

Before Venerio had time to formulate his greeting Fumblemore had set off at a job back the way they had come, a quick glance over his shoulder towards the women revealed her sly smile and a small wave, maybe he could find her a gift he thought and sighed, it seems like he has gotten himself into some sort of quest.

Humming gently to himself he turned and followed Fumblemore back into the Docklands, and gave a brief introduction of himself and his Skills to the man they had just encountered.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Malochai: *You set off quickly after Fumblemore and Venerio. As you move towardst eh docks you see the splendour of the rest of Kallamehr drop away, leaving poverty and squallor. Everywhere you look you see desperate eyes staring at you and your companions and you can almost sense the weapons being drawn. You are certain that the diamond atop your staff is drawing a lot of unsavory attention and you grip it tightly, running to catch up with the others. 

You stop outside a barn, just one of many other storage buildings along the waterfront. Fumblemore explains to you that the Minotaur is within the building. You tense and prepare yourself. From what you know of the Minotaur's of ledgend they are in no way peacful, rather highly dangerous and powrful beasts. But before you can stop him, Fumblemore explains he feels a bond with this beast, and he walks into the barn, alone and unarmed. You and Venerio can only watch as he walks slowly towards the huge, powrful monster, with is hands raised. You hold your breath as he draws closer and the beast raises it's head. But just as you breathe a sigh of releif it happens.

Faster than the human eye can follow, much oo fast for anyone to react, the Minotaur charged. Fumblemore stood no chance again the mountain of muscle that smashed into him. The wizard went down hard. You and Venerio both moved forward to help the defencless wizad but it was too late. The Minotaur lifted Fumblemore from the ground and with a roar threw him across the barn like a ragdoll. The wizard landed hard against the wall of the barn and lay still. 

By this time Venerio had reached the Minotaur, his sword drawn and ready. The warrior swung his weapon at the beast but the tough skin of the beast and did no damage. The beast turned, roaring, and, with one swing of his fist sent the warrior fling across the room. The Minotaur turned and beared down on you. You raise your staff and a spell keeps the Minotaur back for a while. But after a few seconds the beast broke through the speel and was upon you. You managed to stop the first blow with your staff, but you were helpless to stop the second, or the third, or the fourth. The world is just falling inot darkness as you look up to see the mighty fist of the Minotaur coming down to finish you off. But just as the beast raises it's arm there is a buzz in the air and the beast roars. The noise of a tendon being torn fills the air and the beast drops it's arm the it's side. You see what looks like a crossbow bolt sticking out of the wound in the beast's arm, pumping blood even as you watch. Another bolt comes in, contacting with the Minotaur's calf. The beast falls to one knee, roaring in pain.

You look to the source of the colts and see a man, dressed in lather with a crossbow in his hands, aimed at the Minotaur. But you smile as you see a familiar warrior charging towards the Minotaur with his sword drawn and raised. Jugor slashed at the monster and it roared. Jugor cut again and this time the beast fell to the ground. The Minotaur lay still and Jugor levelled his sword at the beast's throat. As you watch you sense someone standing over you and you see the newcomer, his crossbow over his back, reaching down his hand to you.*

Ratvan: *You follow Fumblemore quickly back to the docks. He stops outside a storage barn and you halt beside him. You watch Fumblemore go inside and head towards a monster that must be the legendary Minotaur. But you quickly sense something is wrong. And when the Minotaur charges your suspicions are confirmed.

You move quickly, your sword is out in a flash and you are charging towards the beast even as Fumblemore flies across the room. You swing at the beast but to your dismay the blade just glances off it's toughened skin. Before you can react you feel the mighty blow of the Minotaur's fist and you gasp as you are thrown across the room like you weigh nothing. The last thing you remember is when you feel the pain in your back of the wall contacting with you and halting your flight. Darkness claims your vision.

You awake and see that the scene before you is very different from what you saw before. A warrior has the Minotaur on it's back with his sword at it's throat. You look across at Kristan to see he is being helped to his feet by a man carrying a crossbow. You sigh and slowly pull yourself to your feet.*

son of azurman: _* Recognition storms your brain as you see the face of the warrior being carried past you, Jugor, it can't be. You tunr and follow the party until they reach a simpple house that they carry them into. You wait outside until the armed guards have left before entering the house. You see a old man treating Jugor's face with balms and salves. The rumors are true, even as you watch the wounds seem to heal and Jugor stirs, the docters in Kallamehr are the best. The docter. for that is what the man mus be, looks up at you and beckons to you. He speaks in a low voice.

"Is he your freind?"

You nod and reply.

"Yes, how is he?"

"He is strong in both mind and body, he heals as we speak, he will be on his feet in no time."

You smile, it sounds just like Jugor. Even as you watch Jugor's eyes flicker open and you see him surveying the room. He spots you and breaks into a wide smile. He lifts himself up onto one arn and smiles at you. You smile back. But suddenly Jugor's face changes and he lifts himself up and around si he is standing by the bed he was on. He takes a step and stumbles, you catch him and ask him waht is wrong. He looks up at you.

"There is a group of adventurers in the city. They think they can do it but they are not ready yet. We must help them. They were given riddles, i heard before i fell unconcious. One of them leads them to the docks, where they must face the Minotaur. We must hurry, i only hope we are not to late"

You gasp at the mention of the Minotaur. From all your hunting for hire you have faed many monsters and won. But Minotaur's have always eluded you. You follow Jugor as he staggers out of the house. You wave goodbye and thank the docter before setting off down the street after Jugor. By the time you caught up with him Jugor had pushed himself to a jog. Soon you were at the docks.

It didn't take you long to find them. The roars eminating from one of the storage barns led you right to them. You and Jugor both step inside, weapons ready. You take in the scene before you in an instant. Two bodies, alive or dead you can't be certain, are lying against the far wall. And closer to you is the Minotaur itself. The great beast is towering over a man, who from his clothes you suspct is a wizard, preparing to land the killing blow. You have your crossbow, aimed and loaded, ready in seconds. You aim carefully and squeeze the trigger. The bolt flies true and you see it sever the tendon, rendering the beast's arm useless. Your next shot slashs the muscle in the beast's calf and it falls to one knee.

And then Jugor is upon it. One slash, two slahes and the bast is lying still. Jugor levels his sword and holds it at the beasts throat. You move quickly to the wizard on the floor and offer him your hand*_

OOC: ok, so Fumblemore is deaf/out cold and son of azurman will now be playing as his new character. Jugor is back as well. It is up to you guys if you want to kill the Minotaur or return it to it's owner. There are still three more locations for you to search. So decide the teams next plan, split up and speed it up or play it safe and stay together. Have fun and remember the golden rule


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

As Fumblemore made off towards the docks, Kristan followed determinedly, the lower half of his crimson robes flapping noisily with the movement. The streets grew more and more dilapidated, the sturdy stone being replaced with run-down wooden shacks, leaning at crazy angles along the side of the roads. Streets, clean and well-maintained, turned into filth-encrusted alleys with open sewers running down the path-ways. The numbers of people thinned slightly, but they were replaced with the sorts of people self-respecting civilians avoided at all costs. The expensive clothes he wore, combined with the staff, ornate and with the diamond, mined from the Mountains of Grief, glimmered in the dim light, somehow catching rays of sun where there ought to have been none, as if it had a life of it’s own and wanted to be seen. A sense of anticipation settled in the wizards stomach, like a leaden weight, as he walked. 

A man, a beggar, by the looks of him, with greasy black hair that hung over his face, pale, thin and wasted, handled a knife, serrated evilly, and grinned, yellow teeth showing through the shadow. His eyes glistened, dark brown and slightly milky. The entire scene was disturbing, and Kristan realised he had dropped behind the others, far more than he would have wished to. Even with his arcane skills, it wouldn’t be difficult to imagine him being beaten senseless and all his valuables stolen. He increased his pace, determined they would all stick together. _‘Safety in numbers,’_ he reasoned. _‘It’s not cowardice, it’s common sense.’_ He then chuckled, and idly wondered on the irony of sense being common. 

Fumblemore led them to a barn, as bedraggled as the rest of the dockland area seemed to be. Sighing, Kristan instantly assumed they were lost, his fellow wizards scattered wits leading them astray. He almost chocked when the truth was explained to him, but then he reasoned, if it truly was Ignatius’ prize Minotaur they sought here, it was understandable. The thieves wouldn’t take it to any of the real Fights. Suddenly nervous, Kristan’s hands became clammy and a glistening sheen of sweat appeared on his brow. He took a breath, and his heart-rate lowered, and he centered himself. Fumblemore opened the door and walked in, explaining what he’d felt before. Kristan couldn’t stop him, and when the other wizard was brutally beaten, he and Venerio stalked forwards to aid him. The wizard was thrown, bouncing off the wooden wall like a young childs doll during a tantrum. The swordsman leapt forward, and Kristan was instantly impressed with his skill. Shaking his head, he began to formulate a spell to incapacitate the beast, so it could be returned to Ignatius. _‘For so it must be,’_ he said to himself, before he instinctively swung his staff, knocking the minotaur’s blow off course, causing it to over-reach and topple. A terrible roar ripped through it’s throat, bestial and enraged. It stood, and Kristan backed off, more uncertain of himself than any time since he had first set that parchment on fire as a child. The thought had distracted him again, and he cursed as a crushing blow landed on his stomach, doubling him over. Another blow connected, and drove him to his knees, and then another clipped his head, knocking him to the brink of consciousness, teetering on the edge of the abyss that was blacking out. He collapsed onto his back, head connecting with the floor, a convincing _thunk_ reverberated around the barn. _‘Or is that just in my head?’_ he asked himself. He forced his eyes open, the lids immensely heavy.

His sight was blurry, and he could only just see the outline of a heavy-set, muscle-bound fist shuttling towards his face. He wanted to move, straining his muscles, trying to evade the oncoming, certain death ...

_‘Buzzing,’_ he thought, confusion flooding his mind. He furrowed his brows. _‘Buzzing? What was buzzing?’_ The wizard then tried to open his eyes, but couldn’t. _‘Bizarre,’_ he told himself, attempting to contain the swelling terror and _‘Nausea?’_ building inside him. He managed to roll over before emptying his stomachs onto the floor. He rolled back, the vile taste creeping back down his throat until he spat, repeatedly. He groaned, and then tried to open his eyes again. It was an effort, more difficult than anything he’d ever experienced before, but after a minute he managed to accomplish his task, before closing them and squinting, the sudden light, dim as it was in the barn, burning into his mind like a searing pain. He took two breaths, before moving to his knees. He then managed to fall back again as the memories assaulted him, overwhelming him. 

_An arrow, no, a_ bolt_ flew through the air, before embedding itself in the beasts arm. It reached round and tore the quarrel from it’s arm, the barbed head tearing a gaping wound in the flesh. Blood, black in the dim light, gushed from the wound, pooling on the floor and glistening darkly. More buzzing tore through the air. Another roar. Another quarrel in the creature’s body; it’s calf, and a_ thud_ as it hit the floor, roaring._

Finally, Kristan sit up and look around, taking in the scene properly. Jugor stood there, his blade at the creature’s neck, despite the fact it looked unconscious. Another man, a stranger, stood further back, dressed in leather armour with his weapon, a crossbow of amazing design, pointed at the creature. He then looked for Venerio, and thought he saw him struggle to his feet. Kristan couldn’t see Fumblemore, but thoughts of the wizard were pushed from his mind when the new-found stranger, his saviour, clapped him on the shoulder and offered him a hand up. Stood finally, though a bit unsteady, he leaned heavily on his staff, which thankfully, thanks to the treatment of powerful wizards of Bei-han, had remained intact. 

“I thank you, sir. I am Kristan Gormann, of Bei-han. I owe you my life. You ... You are?” His eyes closed momentarily and he felt himself sliding back towards the blessed realm of blackness that was unconsciousness, before pulling himself back to the light and steadying himself. He listened to the newcomers response, before nodding and thanking him again.

Turning slowly, awkwardly, Kristan approached the beast and Jugor, who he examined as closely as he could in his current state. “This ... This minotaur belongs to a trader. A merchant, in the Market Square. Ig ... Ignatius Galapagos. I gave my word I would return it. Will you aid me, good sirs?”


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

it was sunny afternoon in kallamehr. merchants raced about there stalls,guards patrolled the town and a lone man walked through the gate.a man of great travel.a hunter of monsters and mighty beasts.this man is Noul Tiiviste of Kallamehr and at last after 13 years he is home.

as noul walked slowly along the cobble road he gazed upon the unique architecture of kallamehr,the strange buildings to him were homely and flashed him back to his childhood.noul almost lost himself in the joy that walking through his home brought,suddenly a patrol of guards walked past noul carrying something.there cargo was burnt and groaning in pain,the guards were carrying a warrior and a mighty one at that.the face of the warrior was familiar to the young hunter,suddenly a vision came to the boy.it reminded him of a time when he and a warrior of unmatched skill fought together, could it be after all this time suddenly noul ran after the group of guards,the guards brought the man to a house at the end of a branched off road.the building was wealthy looking and the sign out front informed him that this was the home of kallamehr's head doctor and one of the best medics in allansia.waiting till the guards had wondered back the street from whence they came noul entered the room slowly sliding open the door.

the room was of a well off man by the looks,the wooden floor had a rug covering in bearing flashes of gold and red.to the left of the door stood the dining room were a long table sat with rows of chairs patrolling the edges,to the right of the door was an area for guests were chairs and a nice wooden table sat up against a large window.on one of the chairs sat a man of his fifties sat in a white robe who asked noul questions about the injured man and there past wile layed across the table was none other than Jugor Naut,the robed man attended to Jugor and before long jugor looked as good as new.slowly the warrior opened his eyes,he slowly tilted his head allowing him to inspect his surroundings further.upon seeing Noul Jugor started to smile and he even let out a little chuckle.

"till getting into trouble i see Jugor,"laughed the hunter

"of course,"replied Jugor with a smile.

"what you done this time,"asked the boy with a worried expression.

"well, oh no we must hurry we don't have much time,"replied the man wile he attempted to raise his injured body to his feet.

"look ill carry you just explain on the way,"said noul as he helped the warrior to his feet.

"thank you,to the docks we can talk on the way,"explained the warrior as the hunter slowly aided him to the door.

as the two walked south towards the dock yards the warrior told the young hunter about the adventurers and about the strange puzzle reaver who murdered the baron.

"damn that reaver,he'll have a bolt or two in his gut when i catch him,"exclaimed noul in anger.

before Jugor could reply they heard a crash coming from one of the storage sheds.

"i hope were not too late,"worried Jugor as noul broke into a run.

upon reaching the entrance to the shed anger suddenly flooded noul's body.at the far end of the room lay to bruised and unconscious bodies of a short mage and a leather wearing warrior,at the centre in a great pit lay a mage with a magic staff at his side but due to the damage being dealt by the great heap of muscle that was the minotaur he was in no condition to fight.suddenly preparing to aid noul grabbed two bolts and stuck them head first into the dirt floor,unhooking his crossbow from his back noul cocked the string back and tapped a wooden trigger mechanism to hold it in place.grabbing a bolt from the ground noul lay the bolt on the crossbow,the minotaur was preparing a final blow to finish off the wizard if he was to help he must fire now.with a click the bolt was released flying towards the beast,in less than a second the bolt caught the beasts arm leaving it useless.quickly he recocked the string and prepared the next bolt.finally he sent the bolt whizzing into the beasts knee bringing it to a crouched position.after crippling the beast Jugor drew his sword and leapt at the beast.as Jugor hacked and slashed at the beast Noul jamp down into the pit to aid the wizard,upon resealing his ammo pouch and putting his crossbow back on his back he offered the wizard his arm to help him up.as the wizard reached his feet he used his staff as a mere walking stick to stop himself collapsing.

the wizard looked noul up and down and then said“I thank you, sir. I am Kristan Gormann, of Bei-han. I owe you my life. You ... You are?”

"it was no problem you don't have to thank me i am more than happy to slay minotaurs,i am Noul Tiiviste son of Junro tiiviste born of Kallamehr and monster hunter at your service,"replied noul with a bow

"thank you and thank you again,"thanked the wizard Kristan and with that he walked over to Jugor and the beast.

“This ... This minotaur belongs to a trader. A merchant, in the Market Square. Ig ... Ignatius Galapagos. I gave my word I would return it. Will you aid me, good sirs?”asked the wizard.

"well my hatred for this monster demands i slay it but as it is not my place or my quest i will bow to your demand,"said noul trying to make a good impression in his old friend Jugor's group.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Venerio followed Fumblemore back into the Dock area, where he stopped briefly outside a warehoues before darting inside, his speed belying his age and size. The minutes and seconds ticked by, each seeming like an eternatiy. Venerio liked the little man, he reminded him of his grandfather as much as it would irk Fumblemore to here it. He chuckled gently to himself as he thought of the annoyance that it would cause his newly found friend.

His thoughts turn to the Minotaur, a legendry beast even in his homeland, the legends told of a mighty warrior who defeated one in single combat, he wondered if he could replicate the legend. A feeling of dread slowly began to creep over him, it was very quiet and he could hear no sounds from within. Slipping into the shadowed warehouse he felt his heart beat quicken as he began searching for Fumblemore whispering him name in urgancy.

A shadow loomed over him, it was the Beast. Without a seconds hesitation he drew his sword and charged the beast as he saw the figure of Fumblemore thrown across the room like a child discards a doll. Without a second his sword was in his hand and taking a double handed grip he brought it down with all his might on the beasts shoulder, rolling across the room finishing his tumbler's roll Venerio had that same feeling of dread, the warhouse was quiet apart from the breathing of the beast, glancing quickly to his blade he noticed the lack of blood and turned in time to see that his blow had not harmed the creature. Its Gnarled Hide had deflected his blow.

"oh shi....." it was all that he could say before a mighty backhand swipe knocked him through the air, expelling all the wind from his lungs. He felt his back and his head slam into something hard and most likely wooden, as darkness tunnelled his vision he briefly saw someone enter the room, raising his hand in the direction of Fumblemore he felt the darkness engulf him.

He awoke with a start and scambled around for his sword, his eyes seemed to take forever to adjust and the image of the Beasts mighty maw clsoing on his cranium with the cracking of bone and the splurting of blood and brains brought him quickly to his senses. The image before him was not what he had left, a warrior had the Beast on its back with a sword resting on its throat, the pressure must have been great as the Minotaur was not braying but panting, clearly in a rage that it had been defeated.

Sighing to himself, he checked the back of his head with his hand, a small amount of blood was present, shaking his senses back to full awareness he groaned as he pulled himself to his feet to search for his friend and his blade.


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Malochai: _*Jugor looks up at you as you approach the beast and request that it be returned to Ignatius. He pauses for a second before nodding in agreeement.

"I suggest that you hurry to the market and inform this merchant while i remain here and keep the beast under control."

You nod in agreement, Jugor's reasoning seems sound and you turn and begin to slowly make your way towards the door of the barn. As you walk you hear the others discussing how to take the ring, one of the items, from the Minotaur while not harming it. But you keep walking. You sense a person at your shoulder and see the warrior, Venerio, by your side. He nods at you.

"You shouldn't be going out alone, espacially not around here."

"Thank you."

With that you step out of the barn and together you return to the Market Square. You set off through the stalls, searching for Ignatius. You eventually spot him wandering between stalls and you catch up with him. He tunrs to you and, upon seeing your face, smiles hopefully. You tell him of the Minotaur being back under control and he beams at you. He pulls you into a hug and you pat him on the back. He thanks you over and over and hands you the bag o coins from his belt. Before you can protest he sets off quickly towards the docks. Before you can set off after him he has dissapeared into the crowd. You sigh and turn to Venerio

"We have two items of three, i am sure Fumblemore explained t you before he...."

You stop, the waze of realization hitting you as you realize the clumsy wizard will accompany you no more. But pulling yourself together you continue.

"Where shall we go now? There are three places where the third and final item might rest. Which shall we make for?"*_

Ratvan: *You manage to sand and begin to search for your sword. You soon find it, it's point embedded in the wall. You pull it free and relax, it feels good back in your hands. You turn in time to see the wizard, Kristan you think his name was, walking towards the door. He looks weak and from what you have seen of this city it is no place to be alone. You jog after him and soon catch him. He looks up at you.

"You shouldn't be going out alone, espacially not around here."

"Thank you."

With that he steps out of the barn and you follow him back to the Market Square. You search for the woman from before but she is gone. You curse your luck, but now you have joined this quest you might as well stay for the ride. You see Kristan approcah a merchant and after a brief conversation the merchant hugs Kristan before handing over his coin purse and running to the docks. Before you can warn him about the unsavory inhabitants of the docks he has vanished into the corwd. You sigh and turn to see Kristan standing before you.

"We have two items of three, i am sure Fumblemore explained t you before he...."

He stops and stares into the space for a second. You're head is filled with the memory of the short, clumsy wizard and you pause. Yoou can only assume he is seriously wounded or, dead. But before you can fall into sorrow the wizard before you seems to pull himself together and starts talking again.


"Where shall we go now? There are three places where the third and final item might rest. Which shall we make for?"*

son of azurman: _*You help the wizard to his feet and he thanks you before turning and walking towards the door. You are about to accompany him but you see the warrior set off after him and you let them go. You turn to Jugor and speak to him about how you are going to remove the nose ring. 

After your plan has taken place you set off towards the door, hoping to catch up with the other two. But as you step outside you see a well dressed merchant, being attacked by a thug. Within seconds your crossbow is in your hands, abolt already in place. You aim and fire in a split second and the commotion stops as the bolt contacts the thug's back with a thud. The man falls down, leaving the merchant shaking. You beckin to him quickly, seeing others already closing in. The merchant quickly makes his way over to you and you usher him in before shuting the door. You confront him inside.

"You must be Ignatius Galapagos."

The merchant nods.

"The Minotaur is this way, I trust that the wizard and the warrior have told you."

The man nods again and looks around you eargely. You let him past you and he gasps as he sees the stat of his prized beast. You quickly move to reassure him. 

"It will heal soon. I know of these beasts, there wounds heal within weeks, even the most fatal ones. Within a month this beast will be back in shape."

The merchant moves to the Minotaur and smiles down at it. The beast does not react. You continue to speak.

"My freind, Jugor, will help you take it wherever you wish. But we ask one favour"

"Anything"

"We desire the nose ring of the beast for our quest. May we have it?"

"Of course"

The merchant reachs down and carefully removes the nose ring before handing it to you. You carefully take it and place it by the cask of ale that the wizard left in the barn. You then wait while Jugor walks off with the beast, led by Ignatius. You stash away the items before slowly walking back to market square.*_

OOC: Second item collected. Now where can the third be?? Again split up or stick together. And some of the places without an item will help you too. Have fun anf remember the golden rule.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Venerio finally back on his feet spies his sword embedded within the timbers of the warehouse building and wrenches it free, the blow from the Beast still causing him some discomfort, gingerly he felt his ribs, one or two felt painful, thankfully none felt broken. He chuckled to himself his head must have been harder then he first thought. Turning back to the group a rather frail looking wizard made to leave from the building, thinking to the robbery and the beast in this warehouse he decided that the man needed some company, also the fact that he had never once before seen magic working apart from a fair, which hardly counted as magic. All card tricks and no fizzle.

Breaking into a job to get some air into his lungs and try and force the blood flow away from the rapidly forming bruises on his side towards the man, as Venerio approached the man... Kris... Kristan looked up.

"You shouldn't be going out alone, espacially not around here."

"Thank you."

With that he steps out of the barn and Venerio follows him back to the Market Square. All the time keeping an eye out for theives as much as women. Back in the market place his eyes search frantically for the women he spooted earlier but alas she was nowhere to be found. "Cursed luck, that Minotaur wasn't the beast that I had in mind for tonight, mine included two backs." Looking around it seems that no one overheard him, well at least with these fellows Venerio decided that he would get his fair share of action and the feeling of elation he experienced defeated an opponant with a blade was better then the thrill of sex, marginally. the wizard Kristan approched a merchant and after a brief conversation the merchant hugs Kristan, seeing the man lunge forwards brought about an instant reaction and his had was instantly reaching for his blade, calming himself he decided he was still in shock from the blow he experienced. The merchant handed over his coin purse and left in the direction of docks. Before he could issue the man a warning about the unsavory inhabitants of the docks he has vanished into the crowd. You sigh and turn to see Kristan standing before you.

"We have two items of three, i am sure Fumblemore explained it you before he...."

He stops and stares into the space for a second. You're head is filled with the memory of the short, clumsy wizard and you pause. You can only assume he is seriously wounded or, dead. But before you can fall into sorrow the wizard before you seems to pull himself together and starts talking again.

"Where shall we go now? There are three places where the third and final item might rest. Which shall we make for?"

"I have been thinking of this riddle Fumblemore gave to me, I think I remember my teacher giving us similar examples when we were in classes, I remember the answer because she was wearing the most beautiful shade of green and the cut of the top exposed the most beautiful amount of skin, the scent wafted over me..." Seeing that the man had no interest in his tales of youth he quickly got back on topic. "The answer we seek is in the School, I belive"


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Jugor nodded after a second at Kristan, before replying, "I suggest that you hurry to the market and inform this merchant while I remain here and keep the beast under control."

The wizard nodded in turn, “You have a point there, Jugor. I’ll get him to come him as soon as possible!” He heard the others talking, but steadfastly ignored it until he felt a presence at his shoulder. Taking a firmer grip on his staff, he turned, finding Venerio there with him. A sigh escaped from between his teeth, and he cocked a questioning eye. 

"You shouldn't be going out alone, especially not around here." Thinking quickly back to the walk through the docklands, Kristan couldn’t help but agree and nodded back, muttering a quick, “Thank you,” before striding out and towards the Market Square. 

He noted once more the startling transition between the two areas, and shook his head sadly, before noticing that the evil-looking beggar had moved and joined another two, who all looked around conspiratorially. His eyes hardened. That one was going to cause trouble for someone. He just hoped it was someone who could handle it. 

The Market Square was just as busy as before, a suffocating mass of humanity. Silk merchants rubbed shoulders with those selling exotic fruits; a few stalls offered cooked meats, from what looked like dog to the unmistakeable, mouth-watering aroma of high-quality beef and even some coneys were offered. The wizard, who hadn’t been able to eat since before he’d entered the city, felt his stomach speak to him, and decided he had to eat something. He stopped and brought a brace of cooked coneys, along with a shoulder bag to put them in. He gave one to Venerio and ate the other as he continued searching for Ignatius; the merchant proving as elusive as an honest man in a brothel. After half an hour, he managed to catch a glimpse of him, and used his staff to clear a route, gently tapping limbs and, when that wasn’t enough of a warning, rapping them with more force until they moved. 

“Ignatius!” The sound was dampened by the general hubbub of the market, but the merchant must have heard it nonetheless as he turned, and upon catching sight of Kristan a slight, uncertain smile spread across his face, as if he didn’t dare to hope. “Ignatius, thank the gods. I’ve been searching for what feels like forever.” He stopped talking to breath, and he could almost see the man burst with anticipation. “We’ve found the minotaur. At least, I’m hopeful it’s yours, and even if it wasn’t before ... It is now! It’s down at the docklands, in a barn by the quay*1.” Unexpectedly, Ignatius launched at him, and Kristan just stood there as the man hugged him tightly. A slight look of bemusement crossed his face as he pulled away, and shock when the purse of coins was thrust forcefully into his hands. “Ignatius, no! Be care ... Ful ...” He tried to shout, trailing off as the man was lost in the mass of people in his eagerness to reach his prized minotaur. Kristan attempted to follow, but soon lost track of him. Sighing, he stopped and made his way back to Venerio. "We have two items of three. I’m sure Fumblemore explained to you before he ... " A curious sensation rushed through his mind, and he realised that the fool had either killed himself or gotten himself so injured he’d be of no more use. It was an odd feeling; he hadn’t been particularly fond of him, after all. He shook his head. _‘This is not the time to dwell on it,’_ he sternly said to himself in his mind, before once again looking to Venerio.

"Where shall we go now? There are three places where the third and final item might rest. Which shall we make for?"

"I have been thinking of this riddle Fumblemore gave to me, I think I remember my teacher giving us similar examples when we were in classes, I remember the answer because she was wearing the most beautiful shade of green and the cut of the top exposed the most beautiful amount of skin, the scent wafted over me... The answer we seek is in the School, I believe"

"I have a feeling you may be right, but I also wish to visit the Flesh and Pen Emporium whilst we're here ... Especially now I have a full purse of coins that I can spend!" The wizard replied, nodding. "But yes, we should get this item first ..."


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

the wizard Kristen walked over to Jugor,after a short conversation the wizard started towards the entrance. Noul seeing what status he was in was seconds away from following him but the other warrior who wasn't in perfect condition himself helped him.He wasn't happy with the idea but it wasn't his place to under estimate there abilities.

Noul approached Jugor saying "any idea what to do about this nose ring."

"well go help the others we can think of something once the merchants here,"replied Jugor.

"very well,"bowed Noul as he turned towards the door.
upon pushing open the wooden door and stepping outside the hunter gazed further down the docks towards a certain thug.the thug had in his arms a wealthy merchant and was searching him for gold.In no time at all Noul grabbed a bolt from his pouch snapping the head off and setting it on the crossbow.aiming the weapon noul sent the blunt bolt whirling into the thugs back.the thug fell to the grab in pain with a wooden shaft only slightly piercing the skin.as the thug attempted to remove the bolt the merchant legged it over to noul and they entered the shed with the beast inside.

"You must be Ignatius Galapagos."

The merchant nods.

"The Minotaur is this way, I trust that the wizard and the warrior have told you."

The man nods again and looks around you eargely. You let him past you and he gasps as he sees the stat of his prized beast. You quickly move to reassure him. 

"It will heal soon. I know of these beasts, there wounds heal within weeks, even the most fatal ones. Within a month this beast will be back in shape."

The merchant moves to the Minotaur and smiles down at it. The beast does not react. You continue to speak.

"My freind, Jugor, will help you take it wherever you wish. But we ask one favour"

"Anything"

"We desire the nose ring of the beast for our quest. May we have it?"

"Of course"

as the merchant jamp down to the beast he carefully removes the ring handing it to Noul,as noul places the ring on the cask of ale brought by the wizard Ignatus,Jugor and the minotaur exit the building and walk out of the docks.Noul quickly grabbed the cask and stashed the ring under his cloak before running back to the square avoiding the eyes of the thugs.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

Harald's eyes flickered open. He felt tired and thirsty and his head felt like he'd tested it's potential as a battering ram against a brick wall. _One hell of a hangover_ he thought drowsily. Struggling to his feet, he noticed that he was recieving dirty looks from some of the passers by. 

Next to him lay his sword and bag. He sheathed the former and put on the latter. When he put it on, the bag was unusually heavy, on opening it he found a large amount of sand, a scattering of flower petals, his rope, tied into a series of knots and two empty ale bottles. He emptied these things out and took his rope from the pile, untied it and put it back in the bag.

He strained to remember what he'd done. He remembered taking the drink from the drunkard, then a large dark blur took his memory, breaking occasionally to give him brief, confusing images. Drinking a barrel of ale. A rather pretty woman batting her eyes seductively at him. A burning chicken. Another barrel of ale. A man, striped to the waist, fists raised and surrounded by a baying crowd.

Deciding to try to rejoin his friends, Harald wandered aimlessly over to the nearest tavern. Just as he entered the door, he felt a sharp pain streak across his cheek, accompanied by a resounding _Snap_.

Harald staggered and turned to see a woman standing there, her face a mask of fury and hatred.

"You have some nerve coming back here after earlier." She hissed, spitting at 
Harald.Harald was utterly taken aback, he stared at the woman, uncomprehending, as she continued.

"You think you can come by, sweet talk me into a bed and then just leave, like I'm some kind of whore?"

"I, erm, what?" Harald mumbled, utterly confused. Unsure of what to say he turned to leave when he felt another slap an saw another woman, standing in the doorway.

He groaned as she began to berate him with similar words. Harald stood there bearing the brunt of their berating. Eventually, the two women noticed one another and, perplexingly, began to become very hostile to one another. Whilst they were distracted, Harald slipped past them and out into the city once more.

After a few minutes he wandered into the square. He saw Kristen and Jugor, accompanied by a pair of people he didn't recognize. 

"Hello there!" He roared, waving and striding over to them. He looked at the two strangers, the large barrel of ale and the large ring that one of them was slipping into his cloak. 

"It appears that I've missed out on a thing or two. Would anyone mind filling me in as to what you lot have been doing?"

"Oh," He added. "Does anyone have a cure for a hangover? 'Cause I need three."


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Malochai+Ratvan: *The Nautical Academy of Kallamehr is an ancient and decrepit building. It is perched dangerously close to the cliff, and you wonder what prevents it from sliding into the sea! Robed children career noisily in and out of the large entrances and lean out of windows. At the top of the large building is an ancient weathervane in the form of a ship. Perched precariously on this is a grubby youngster who attracts your attention by lobbing loose bits of tile at you.

Kallamehr’s school for aspiring young sea-captains is famous throughout this region. Equally notorious is its reputation for harbouring some of the most rebellious, mischievous brats in the area.*

son of azurman: *You make your way through the streets until you return to the market square. You walk slowly between the aisles, perusing the wares on offer. But suddenly you feel a pull at your cloak and turn in time to see six-armed monkey, a Krell, running off with the Minotaur’s nose ring clasped in its hand. You swear and set off after the monkey. The crowded market makes it impossible to shoot at the monkey without harming an innocent citizen so you set off at a sprint as the monkey swings over the heads of the merchants. You push your way between some stall and you emerge onto the street. You see the Krell climbing quickly up the side of a building and you pause for a second, thinking of a way to retrieve the ring. For if you fail then the entire quest will fail and the Puzzle Reaver will remain at large.

*HOGGLORD: *As you stagger into the market you see a familiar face and head towards it. Jugor sees you coming and moves to embrace you. But you wince as your head thuds with pain. Jugor steps back.

“I know just the cure for that. Here, come with me to the bath-house and we will see what we can do about that hangover.”

He turns and looks for someone before calling out

“Dappa, here boy. Take us to the bath-house please.”

Dappa nods and leads you through the crowd till you arrive at the Bath-house.

Made entirely of gleaming white amrble, the Kallamehr bath-house is clearly the place to be if you are rich and idle. Located in a prosperous area of town, it boasts an enormous pillared entrance-large enough to acommadate its stouter patrons.

Inside, a simple entrance lobby is attended by a snooty-looking individual in a ceremonial bath-towel. He peers at you disdainfully, and asks:

“Am I to assume that you are not members? I hardly think that our members would dress themselves in such a slovenly fashion. Non-members are not ordinarily permitted to use the baths but I am prepared to make an exception in your case, as long as you pay the ‘nomianal fee’ of 5 gold pieces.”

Dappa gestures to you and speaks in a hushed voice to you and Jugor.

“It is a rare privilege to enter the baths, and the most influential members of the Bath-
house Club may be able to help us on our quest.”

Just as you are about to say that you have no money you hear a clink in your pocket. Reaching in you withdraw 15 gold pieces that you did not know you had. You blink at them but assume they are just another thing from your time drunk. But your head rings and you can’t for the life of you remember.*

OOC: Ok, first, sorry for the short update, but I am busy and there isn’t much to do. Everyone has a choice so enjoy and remember the golden rule


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Kristan approached the Nautical Academy with a healthy respect to the lessons it taught; he had travelled on the seas many times, and not once enjoyed it - only using his own prodigious talents had he kept himself from throwing his guts overboard. He looked carefully at the architecture, recognising the ancient origins. “I’m surprised it’s lasted so lang,” he muttered to himself, shaking his head. He assumed that it must have been built further back from cliff in an age gone by and natural erosion had left it where it was now. _‘Either that or the builder’s were insane... Precarious; so precarious,’_ he thought. “A strong gust of wind...” He was bought out of his reverie by the shattering of a tile nearby, which he was just able to make out over the general hubbub of the students, blabbering about their adolescent nonsense. Filtering it out, he saw the tiles as they crashed onto the floor and followed their trajectory to the rooftop. The windvane, beat up as it already was, seemed even more precarious than the college as a whole with the child on top of it.

“Little idiot,” Kristan said to Venerio, shaking his head and pointing. The boy readied another tile, and as he launched it, the wizard muttered and lifted his staff slightly, the colour of his eyes flickering. The student looked non-plussed as the tile rose above him and then came back down, shattering over his arm. The wizard looked up at called to him, his voice deeper than usual and filled with a tiny magical resonance that make him appear more threatening than he really was, “Get down here, boy, before I get your down myself!”


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

The building reminded Venerio of his youth, it looked much like the private school that he had attended although the marble was older and much better quality in this place. He had a great respect for people who travelled the sea's. His journey here, at least in part was on a ship, many of his fellow travellers where bellow decks or rapidly loosing their breakfasts over the hand rails while Venerio watched with great facination and respect the balance of the sailors on the mast, walking along the sail beams without a hand hold, stepping off the narrow beam only to catch the ropes that hung like vines from the rail or the great billowing sails themselves. He loved the storm that they travelled through, feeling insignificant against the vastness and raw power of the ocean. The spray hitting his face and the smile that felt as thought it had cracked his cheeks.

A series of crashes nearby broke his train of thought, “Little idiot,” Kristan said following the mans finger his gaze travelled to the top of the structure, a child was throwing roof tiles from the windvane! The boy readied another tile, and as he launched it, the wizard muttered and lifted his staff slightly, the tile rose above him and then came back down, shattering over his arm. The wizard looked up at called to him, his voice deeper than usual and filled with a tiny magical resonance that make him appear more threatening than he really was, “Get down here, boy, before I get your down myself!”

"Now then Kristan, that was a little harsh do you not think? It was only youthful high spirits" His good mood lifted from remembering the journey didn't seem to be abating. "Why do we not explore this building a little? I want to hear this nautical knowledge that this place is famed for." Striding towards the entrance Venerio turned back and shouted "maybe we should find the head master whoever and where ever they are?" Slamming a hand on the hilt of his sword he sent a good natured boot at the youth that had tried to remove his blade and purse from him.

"Youthful high spirits Kristan, do you remember your youth?" He bellowed laughing


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

as noul entered the market square he felt flashbacks to his childhood as the busy merchants yelled and there customers shoved,he was completely distracted until a sharp tug at his cloak tripped him up.upon turning around he saw a strange primate,it was a krell the six armed monkeys known to inhabit the jungles of allansia.he was so confused he didn't realise until it ran off that it had the minotaur’s nose ring firmly within its grasp.suddenly noul set off at a charge shoving his way through the stalls as the creature swung overhead.eventually he reached an opening only to see the krell scale up the wall of a house.

“damn what do i do now,”cursed noul to himself as he looked around for a way to catch the thing.

looking at the building noul spotted a small movement from a roof tile.as he readied a bolt he checked wind with his finger.with a heavy breath a spent the bolt flying above the creatures head hitting the bottom tile.within seconds it started a chain reaction resulting in the tiles crashing down on the krell’s head plummeting him to the ground.

“com here you little bugger,” roared noul as he grabbed the injured beast grabbing the ring from within it’s grasp.


----------



## HOGGLORD (Jan 25, 2012)

As Harald staggered into the market he saw the familiar face of Jugor and headed towards it. Jugor saw him coming and moves to embrace him. As a connection was made, a splitting, crippling pain within Harald's skull caused him wince. Jugor stepped back.

“I know just the cure for that. Here, come with me to the bath-house and we will see what we can do about that hangover.”

He turned, looking for someone before calling out.

“Dappa, here boy. Take us to the bath-house please.”

A kid walked up, nodding and lead Harald through the crowd, the noise and movement making Harald feel like his skull was attempting to free itself from his head by doing constant piruettes. After a few intensely painful minutes they arrived at the Bath-house.

They entered a room made entirely of gleaming white marble, the Kallamehr bath-house.
_Bet it's full of pompous pricks._ Thought Harald derisively.
Located in a prosperous area of town, it boasts an enormous pillared entrance-large enough to accommodate the fat bastards that frequented the place.

Inside, a simple entrance lobby is attended by a snooty-looking individual in a ceremonial bath-towel. He peered at at Harald, Jugor and Dappa disdainfully, and asked:

“Am I to assume that you are not members? I hardly think that our members would dress themselves in such a slovenly fashion. Non-members are not ordinarily permitted to use the baths but I am prepared to make an exception in your case, as long as you pay the ‘nomianal fee’ of 5 gold pieces.”

"Listen you fat-" Harald began but Dappa cut him off. Dappa gestures to Harald and speaks in a hushed voice to you and Jugor.

“It is a rare privilege to enter the baths, and the most influential members of the Bath-house Club may be able to help us on our quest.”

"It's a shame I haven't got any money." Harald said, turning his pockets inside out. As he did so, a shower of feathers and coins fell out, followed by a terrified-looking rat, which scampered off in the direction of the exit. Harald sifted through the feathers and withdrew 15 coins. He stared at them blankly, struggling to remember where he got them from.

"Well, it seems we can come in after all." He said, handing the coins over to the man...


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Malochai+Ratvan: *You leave the youths behind and make your way inside the Academy. The building houses one enormous classroom, filled with decaying desks and musty books and charts. It is in uproar. Rival groups of pupils seem to be conducting mass warfare against one another, and soon you are embroiled in a battlefield of water-bombs, ink-pellets, peas and other more unsavoury missiles. Slumped on a desk at the front of the class in the portly shape of a teacher. He is caked in dust, and is clutching a half-eaten apple. Tied to its stem is a note: 

"To Sir, from youre beluvved pueples.”

You also see a precarious ladder running up one wall of the classroom to a trapdoor that must surely lead onto the roof of the building.*

Son of azurman: *After retrieving the ring you try and retrace your steps back to the marketplace. But Kallamehr has changed since you were last here and you are soon lost. After wandering aimlessly you eventually emerge into a small courtyard. Dominating the courtyard is a gaudily decorated building, its walls covered with designs for lurid tattoos. Judging by the nautical flavour of many of the pictures, the building is a favourite of sailors. 

Standing just outside the entrance to the building is a burly fellow. He wears only a loincloth, and is covered from head to foot in tattoos. He has attracted a small crowd of admiring street urchins and passers-by, to whom he is demonstrating the unique qualities of his designs. As he flexes his right arm, the tattoo of a belly-dancer comes to life, while on his left a fearsome cobra rears and strikes.

Curious you make your way past the man and into the shop. The interior houses even more of these fabulous works of art. Some of them have been drawn on thick parchment, others adorn what looks like flayed skin! Busily at work on his latest masterpiece is a craggy old Dwarf who must be well over two hundred years old. His willing victim is whining pitifully as the dwarves needles prick his flesh. With a final flourish the tattoo is complete, and the shaken sailor staggers over to a full length mirror. The design is of a blazing sun beating down on a tropical island. 

“With this enchanted tattoo, my friend, you will never catch cold again!”

Croaks the dwarf. The sailor grimaces. He mutters as he passes you.

“I should think so too, after all I’ve had to endure.”

The dwarf turns to you and beckons.

“Care for a tattoo stranger?”*

HOGGLORD: *Before entering, you must remove all your clothing and weaponry, which Is taken to the cloakrooms by a servant. All that may be worn in the baths is a towel. Yiu are directed to the pool, which apparently lies at the end of a maze of passages. You meet no-one on the way, but after a short walk find yourselves in front of a pair of brass doors. Inside is a small bathing-room. Steps lead down from the door into the sparkling waters. Across the room are an identical pair of brass doors.

You and Jugor both make your way into the waters and you sigh, The waters are bliss and you are relaxed immediately. You sink down till the water is up to your neck and close your eyes.That is until you hear the doors slam shut and the boy that guided you here call out.

“Up there, get out of the water.”

Your eyes open and you look quickly to where the boy is pointing. To your shock you see you are being watched from a balcony. Several bloated individuals are gazing down arrogantly. As you begin to scramble out of the pool the onlookers begin to empty large pots into the pool. From the pots descend cascades of water and…ELETRIC EELS. You must fight them as they swim towards you.*



OOC: So close to completing the act now, but a fight before then and still one item to find. The fight goes as follows (Dappa can’t help you because he can’t really fight). You fight them two at a time.

4x ELETRIC EELS: Skill 4 Stamina 4

Harald wounds, Jugor wounds, EEL misses, EEL misses
Harald misses, Jugor wounds, EEL wounds, EEL dies
Harald wounds, Jugor wounds, EEL dies, EEL misses
Harald wounds, Jugor misses, EEL misses, EEL wounds
Harlad misses, Jugor wounds, EEL wounds, EEL dies
Harlad wounds, FIGHT OVER.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

as noul replaced the ring into his pocket he rotated and began at a steady pace back towards were he thought was the market.upon going round corner after corner he couldn't find his way due to the changes made in all the years he had been away.after about 10 minutes of being lost the track opened out into a small stone courtyard.in its center stood an artistically designed building with drawings of sea and sailers in its glass windows.as noul slowly walked towards it he noticed a man standing out front.the man was a brute in primitive clothing lined all over with ink designs wile showing off his animated muscles to the passing merchants and citizens.noul sneaked past the man hoping not to draw any more attention to himself as being seen in this side of the town wouldn't do much for rep.

Inside the building the walls are layered with more ink patterns wether they be on thick parchments or flayed skin.the art was amazingly well done and some of the finest he had seen on his travels.at the rooms center sits a 200 year old dwarf at work on his latest masterpiece.the victim is whining in agony as the dwarves crude needle pricks his flesh.as the dwarf finishes his work the what looked like a sailer stood up and stepped over to a full body mirror.on the sailers arm sits a blaring sun gazing down on a desert island.

“with this enchanted tattoo,my friend,you will never catch cold again!”croaked the old dwarf.
as the man walked passed noul he croaked a few words “i should think so too,after all ive had to endure.”

the dwarf climbed to his feet turning to noul and beckoned, “care for a tattoo stranger?”


----------



## Malochai (May 27, 2012)

Kristan entered the Academy itself, shaking his head at the children causing mayhem. “Children weren’t like this when I was young,” he muttered, tapping a few rather firmly with the butt of his staff. “Move, children!” His voice was deep, and loud, drawing attention to him, “Come on, get out of the way!” 

As he strode forwards, he took in the poor state of the one room the Academy called a ‘classroom’. “An absolute disgrace ... I shan’t be depending on any graduate of the Academy again,” he murmured to Venerio. The state of the educational establishment was appalling; the desks were falling apart, and the wizard was surprised that they could hold the weight of a book, let alone anything more. The books were old, and looked to have varying degrees of damp to them, and the charts on the walls and spread around the room on various students desks looked fragile as well. He sighed; education was much different in his day - the students weren’t attentive at all, several different gangs of students were throwing projectiles around the room, to the extent that water was splashing around the room and it was a total shambles. The teacher himself, a rather rotund man, sat at the other end of the room, seemingly oblivious to the warfare that had erupted from his class. 

“Venerio, do we have any idea what we are supposed to be looking for?” He tried to think through the riddle, but couldn’t hear himself over the racket. He reached the end of his patience, and shouted as loudly as he could, “Everyone! Be _quiet_! I have serious business here, and you are supposed to be _learning_!” The wizard swirled and turned his furious gaze on the teacher, before striding towards him. “You! You are supposed to educating these ... Hooligans! How can they be expected to reach the lofty expectations that this establishment should be expecting to attain when they have an oaf like _you_ teaching them!” He had finally managed to expend his irritation, and finally noticed the apple clasped in the teachers hand and the note on it :- _“To Sir, from youre beluvved pueples.”_ Shaking his head, he sighed and turned back to Venerio, “So, what are we looking for, do we know?”


----------

